# D* 2008 price increase



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Posted over at the other forum:

Here is the new pricing:

Choice $52.99 (up $3.00)
Choice xtra $57.99 (up $3.00)
Plus DVR $62.99 (up $3.00)
Plus HD DVR $72.99 (up $3.00)
Premier 104.99 (up $5.00)
HBO $14 (up $1.00)

Customers who are in a promotion with DirecTV will not see these new prices on their bills until their promo price expires.

Effective 2/27/08

http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-forum/121274-directv-price-increase-effective-2-27-08-a.html


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Credit to Scott of Satelliteguys, since it was his post containing price increase info!

No word of any increase in HD Access Fee though. Hope it remains the same.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Will the price increase affect the legacy packages? I'm still hanging onto the Total Choice Plus package.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

mcbeevee said:


> Will the price increase affect the legacy packages? I'm still hanging onto the Total Choice Plus package.


I've got the same exact package. I asked Scott at the other site but haven't had a response yet. I think last year it went up the same amount as the package that replaced it - Choice xtra, but it's still a few dollars cheaper.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Who, damn it may be time to drop Priemere for me, It's not the $5 but its the point


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

So HD Prices won't have risen before an across the board price increase seeing as the HD Extra Pack is free until March. The complainers will forget that and still feel betrayed.

6% across the board is nothing to sneeze at though.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Who, damn it may be time to drop Priemere for me, It's not the $5 but its the point


The point? Which point? That they shouldn't ever increase pricing?  What a silly point to sacrafice for if Premiere is really the package you want and the 5 bucks makes no difference.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Now HBO, which was already a dollar higher per month than the other premium channels, wants even more? Outside of one or two series (Entourage and Big Love) we don't watch as much HBO as we used to. Might be time to cut them loose and rent the series when they come out on dvd. Heck at $14 a month, you could buy the full seasons on dvd cheaper.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The "other site"..

SatelliteGuys.US

It isn't a "taboo" word here...
If they have information, that we don't have here... you can link it.

But if it is a link for link sake, then that is what we frown on.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

6% increase on Choice over last year is not unexpected, based on DirecTV's financial announcments. But that is still a 56% increase since 2003. Ouch.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yea but really I have been thinkin about it for a while anyways, I use starz more then anyother movie channel. It's kind of like gas I know it's inflated (I am in the auto business) so i don't buy it. Thats all I use a company car to go back and forth. Really I have the $ but if I put a price on what I think something is worht to me that's all I will pay


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Watching corporate America wallow into a recession, I'm not too upset over $3 increase on my bill.

Most of the increases since Day 1 resulted from me choosing to expand my choices, anyway. And when I signed-up, Sunday Ticket cost me $99 for that first season.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The "other site"..
> 
> SatelliteGuys.US
> 
> ...


Cool.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-forum/121274-directv-price-increase-effective-2-27-08-a.html


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> Watching corporate America wallow into a recession, I'm not too upset over $3 increase on my bill.
> 
> Most of the increases since Day 1 resulted from me choosing to expand my choices, anyway. And when I signed-up, Sunday Ticket cost me $99 for that first season.


You got the recession right, so with everything hd, pp, hdextra, 8 recievers, and all lim almost $200 a month, First I will disconnect recievers I have like 4 I use very little. They were mostly for football anyways.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Didn't even get dinner and a movie.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

I would be curious to see how much sports programming affects the price increases. Someone has to pay for those big NFL,MLB, NBA & college sports contracts that channels like ESPN, Comcast & the Big Ten Network have signed.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Keeps going up $3 yr, if this keeps up who will be able to afford it.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Still less then what cable went up. For me anyway.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

Dish freezes their prices.

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2008/01/dish_network_freezes_prices_on_most_popular_packages.php


----------



## wweguy (Aug 28, 2007)

Dish did NOT freeze their prices, the only froze the price on their DVR advantage package. Everything else is going up.


----------



## ben arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

Is there a specific months billing I should expect to see the price change? 5-6% is tough in that not many people are seeing that kind of yearly pay wage......and if you are let me know what business you are in


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Will there be any grandfathering? I have had Premier for years, and I don't watch movies hardly ever, I sometimes think I have Premier just for the sake of having all channels, maybe now I need to revisit dropping down a package.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ben arnold said:


> Is there a specific months billing I should expect to see the price change? 5-6% is tough in that not many people are seeing that kind of yearly pay wage......and if you are let me know what business you are in


March 2008 Bill (if the dates are correct).


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

wweguy said:


> Dish did NOT freeze their prices, the only froze the price on their DVR advantage package. Everything else is going up.


+1 I believe if you want all the HD channels on E* it will cost $30. Consider ourselves lucky....Eh $5 increase in Premiere. I MIGHT drop one of my sports packages, doubtful but I might...


----------



## gopokes (Sep 14, 2006)

Do price increases change the "term of your agreement" and therefore allow you to get out of your contract?


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Will there be any grandfathering? I have had Premier for years, and I don't watch movies hardly ever, I sometimes think I have Premier just for the sake of having all channels, maybe now I need to revisit dropping down a package.


I dropped from Premier yesterday... to the CHoice Plus HD/DVR... saved $47.00 per month. So, even with the $3 or $4 increase, I come out ahead.

Never watched the movies, and I get all the sports channels that I need.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gopokes said:


> Do price increases change the "term of your agreement" and therefore allow you to get out of your contract?


Nope... in the Terms Of Agreement, they reserve the right to change the prices at any given time.


----------



## gopokes (Sep 14, 2006)

At least we know Directv is smarter than all the wireless companies then! I wish I could just subscribe to channels I want and pay per channel. Oh well, Directv is still the best option and provider out there!



Earl Bonovich said:


> Nope... in the Terms Of Agreement, they reserve the right to change the prices at any given time.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Be careful about making a quick decision to drop premier to "prove a point". If/when you decide to re-enable it, you will lose your grandfather status on having the DVR fee included and going back will cost you the $5.00 increase plus the new DVR fee.


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

I dropped from Premier and Setanta to the CHoice + HD/DVR I save $60.00 per month.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you suspend your service with D* for no charge? If so, for how long? I really only need their service during football season.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mcbeevee said:


> Will the price increase affect the legacy packages? I'm still hanging onto the Total Choice Plus package.


Me too.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

heisman said:


> Can you suspend your service with D* for no charge? If so, for how long? I really only need their service during football season.


I forgot but MAKE SURE you look at your bill when you do

We suspended my sister's service during Katrina and DirecTV charged her the first month (after the original month ended and the next month started on the bill)....then turned the service ON mid-way through the 2nd month...for no reason

We eventually got everything straight but...just be careful


----------



## Badger (Jan 31, 2006)

jdh8668 said:


> Now HBO, which was already a dollar higher per month than the other premium channels, wants even more? Outside of one or two series (Entourage and Big Love) we don't watch as much HBO as we used to. Might be time to cut them loose and rent the series when they come out on dvd. Heck at $14 a month, you could buy the full seasons on dvd cheaper.


I can live with the $1 per month price increase but hope they get all the rest of the HBO's to us in HD. I know one of the other HBO channels is called "comedy' and there are others also.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

heisman said:


> Can you suspend your service with D* for no charge? If so, for how long? I really only need their service during football season.


as long as your bill is paid in full, you can suspend for up to 6 months out of each year, so, football + 2 months with NFL, possibly the ESPN game plan, and family is the way to go with suspend from Jan to July then 2 months and football again


----------



## H20Fowler (Jan 10, 2008)

gopokes said:


> At least we know Directv is smarter than all the wireless companies then! I wish I could just subscribe to channels I want and pay per channel. Oh well, Directv is still the best option and provider out there!


Me Too!! Hopefully someday ala carte will be the standard.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

jdh8668 said:


> Now HBO, which was already a dollar higher per month than the other premium channels, wants even more? Outside of one or two series (Entourage and Big Love) we don't watch as much HBO as we used to. Might be time to cut them loose and rent the series when they come out on dvd. Heck at $14 a month, you could buy the full seasons on dvd cheaper.


I just dropped HBO for just about the same reason. I just signed up with Netflix, and can get way more for 8.99 a month than the (soon to be) 14.00 a month for HBO.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> Keeps going up $3 yr, if this keeps up who will be able to afford it.


Just cut out 20 miles of driving a month and you've paid for it  10 miles for some of us, and 40 for the smug ones.

Now that petrol is outrageous, whenever I feel something is too expensive I compare it to what I pay for the convenience of not walking to movie store, etc. $3 is nothing in this economy.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Be careful about making a quick decision to drop premier to "prove a point". If/when you decide to re-enable it, you will lose your grandfather status on having the DVR fee included and going back will cost you the $5.00 increase plus the new DVR fee.


That's why I will always keep Premier.Now if D* ever changes that,that's another story.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

gopokes said:


> Do price increases change the "term of your agreement" and therefore allow you to get out of your contract?


No. According to the Customer Agreement, Section 1d (emphasis added):



> (d) Our Programming Changes. Many changing considerations affect the availability, cost and quality of programming and customer demand for it. Accordingly, we must reserve the unrestricted right to change, re-arrange, add or delete our programming packages, the selections in those packages, *our prices*, and any other Service we offer, at any time. We will endeavor to notify you of any change that is within our reasonable control and its effective date. In most cases, this notice will be about one month in advance. You always have the right to cancel your Service, in whole or in part, if you do not accept the change (see Section 5). *If you cancel your Service, a deactivation fee (described in Sections 2 and 5(b)) or other charges may apply. *Credits, if any, to your account will be posted as described in Section 5. If you do not cancel, your continued receipt of our Service will constitute acceptance.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

I passed on the HD package. Thought I would save the $5 a month for little value add.

I guess they figured out how to get that $5 another way.

If you ask me, a 5% increase is crazy. I believe I will be calling retention in March.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Will the price change in February affect the grandfathering of those who have the DVR fee grandfathered in the price of Premiere?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

What was the increase last year? I know Dish went up $3.00 last year which was a lot at once. Directv has done a lot of expanding this past year and has provided customers with HD channels. Dish seems like they are behind on that.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I remember when the HD Access fee was first revealed, there were a lot of comments that DIRECTV wouldn't bundle that price into the price of Premiere because DIRECTV didn't want to risk bringing the price over $100 ... I guess that's not really an issue, is it?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Will the price change in February affect the grandfathering of those who have the DVR fee grandfathered in the price of Premiere?


You mean in March 2008?.Don't know yet even though normally being grandfathered into your package has resulted in a little cheaper price.

But then again some are already grandfathered(DVR fee).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> +1 I believe if you want all the HD channels on E* it will cost $30.


DISH Network full HD spread is $20. $10 for one "half" of the channels and $10 for the other "half".


> Consider ourselves lucky....Eh $5 increase in Premiere.


Did the exclusion of the DVR service fee happen or did they change their minds?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Link said:


> Directv has done a lot of expanding this past year and has provided customers with HD channels.


They've added lots of HD channels, but very few (if any) channels to the packages that are getting the price increases.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> You mean in March 2008?.


Well, effective 2/27, so February. 



> Don't know yet even though normally being grandfathered into your package has resulted in a little cheaper price.
> 
> But then again some are already grandfathered(DVR fee).


I'm just hoping that when the Premiere price officially rises $5 it doesn't mean the end of the DVR fee that for me is currently embedded in the price of the Premiere package. If changing the price of Premiere means I go to the "new" Premiere, which lacks the paid DVR fee, I could be faced with a total increase of $10: $5 for the Premiere, and $5 for DVR fee which I've never had to pay, because it was always part of Premiere. (Boy, is that a tough sentence to read!)


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> as long as your bill is paid in full, you can suspend for up to 6 months out of each year, so, football + 2 months with NFL, possibly the ESPN game plan, and family is the way to go with suspend from Jan to July then 2 months and football again


I think I'll just suspend in mid-March (after March Madness) through the end of August (5 months). I like D* more than Comcast, but not $20 a month more when college football and basketball are in their off season. Chicagoland Comcast is keeping up with all the HD offerings of D*, and I have a Tivo HD with lifetime, so no monthly equipment fees.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

cforrest said:


> Credit to Scott of Satelliteguys, since it was his post containing price increase info!
> 
> No word of any increase in HD Access Fee though. Hope it remains the same.


I agree.The only problem being is it created more questions than answers.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Well, effective 2/27, so February.
> 
> I'm just hoping that when the Premiere price officially rises $5 it doesn't mean the end of the DVR fee that for me is currently embedded in the price of the Premiere package. If changing the price of Premiere means I go to the "new" Premiere, which lacks the paid DVR fee, I could be faced with a total increase of $10: $5 for the Premiere, and $5 for DVR fee which I've never had to pay, because it was always part of Premiere. (Boy, is that a tough sentence to read!)


Well until someone posts the offical Directv price increase document.I wouldn't worry about anything until that happens.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

DISH is having their own increases Feb 1st, so don't feel that Directv subs are being singled out. 

Top 100 going up $3.00 to 32.99/37.99 with locals.
Top 200 going up $2.00 to 44.99/49.99 with locals.
Top 250 going up $2.00 to 54.99/59.99 with locals.
AEP (dvr fees covered) going up $5.00 to 94.99 /99.99 with locals.
The dvr advantage packs see no increase for top 100/200/250 staying at 39.99/49.99/59.99 respectively. Covers one dvr fee and locals.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't most of us expect a pay increase each year? Directv's has to come from raising prices every so often. $3-$5 a month is not that bad.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

jacksonm30354 said:


> Don't most of us expect a pay increase each year? Directv's has to come from raising prices every so often.


or from cutting costs

or from offering new services

or from increasing volume


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, I was considering dropping HBO anyway. Their increasing the price just put the nail in the coffin.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> I'm just hoping that when the Premiere price officially rises $5 it doesn't mean the end of the DVR fee that for me is currently embedded in the price of the Premiere package. If changing the price of Premiere means I go to the "new" Premiere, which lacks the paid DVR fee, I could be faced with a total increase of $10: $5 for the Premiere, and $5 for DVR fee...


If this actually happens where we lose our grandfathering for the DVR fee I will indeed drop Premier and just get 1 movie channel a month and rotate it around. I used to do that long ago, I can do it again.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> If this actually happens where we lose our grandfathering for the DVR fee I will indeed drop Premier and just get 1 movie channel a month and rotate it around. I used to do that long ago, I can do it again.


I think you need to be careful and not drop each movie channel before 30 days. I think they are now charging a $10 (?) disconnect fee if you have a premium package for less than 1 month.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> I think you need to be careful and not drop each movie channel before 30 days. I think they are now charging a $10 (?) disconnect fee if you have a premium package for less than 1 month.


correct. keep movie channel at least 1 month and you are ok


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Any mention of an HD only package like E* announced along with their price increases?


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

No, but they should. Your choice is either pay more or pay the ETF. They gotcha by the gonads. Although I have no interest in cancelling I'd be willing to bet that if someone took them to court on it the customer would win. They can't have it both ways (price increase and force you to stay for 2 more years). In the last 3 years with DirecTV I have never signed anything yet I am under a new agreement for getting an HR10->HR20 upgrade. I have no problem with that but I never signed a a paper agreeing to that and I have a recording of my conversation with them when I ordered it and there was never mention of another 2 years. Problem is, it would be too expensive to fight them on it.


gopokes said:


> Do price increases change the "term of your agreement" and therefore allow you to get out of your contract?


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

If you keep it 1 month and 1 day then cancel will they charge you for 2 months or do they pro-rate upon cancel after 1 month? If they don't pro-rate it might be hard cancelling exactly at the end of the month. 


curt8403 said:


> correct. keep movie channel at least 1 month and you are ok


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

I guess this is to be expected. It's been $3-5 per year for a while now. I am really surprised that HBO has gone up again and the other premiums haven't moved.

Someone has already asked this, but how will this affect those of us that still have TC?


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

List of Total Choice $$ over the years.

1998 Total Choice PLATINUM 47.99
1999 Total Choice $29.99
2000 Total Choice $31.99
2003 Total Choice $33.99
2004 Total Choice $36.99
2005 Total Choice $41.99
2006 Total Choice $44.99
2007 Total Choice $47.99


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

After being bent over and dry docked by Comcast a few months ago, I don't mind D* raising their rates a bit. I've been a D* customer since October and I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

You guys are always good for a laugh! :lol:

Once a year DirecTV (and most other providers as well) increases their package prices a few dollars and each year people are asking the question of whether that voids their Terms of Service and gets them out of their commitment.

Like I said, always good for a laugh! !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I am also a Premier subscriber, and agree that if the included DVR fee goes away, so will Premier for me. I've already been considering dropping to a lesser cost package, and that would certainly be a deciding factor for me.

I recognize and accept that a business has a right to set their rates, and also has to make money and keep the investors happy.

When the rates consistently grow at a higher rate than my income (cost of living increases), sooner or later I have to adjust. Unlike our federal government, I can't print money when I need more.

Carl


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> Well until someone posts the offical Directv price increase document.I wouldn't worry about anything until that happens.


The price increase "rumors" tend to be pretty accurate.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i dropped premier & went with the Plus HD DVR a couple weeks
ago... also dropped MLBEI(may get that at mid season)....


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

carl6 said:


> I recognize and accept that a business has a right to set their rates, and also has to make money and keep the investors happy.
> 
> When the rates consistently grow at a higher rate than my income (cost of living increases), sooner or later I have to adjust. Unlike our federal government, I can't print money when I need more.
> 
> Carl


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh no... $3 dollars a month more. My Social Security payments only went up $21 a month.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

Indiana627 said:


> I've got the same exact package. I asked Scott at the other site but haven't had a response yet. I think last year it went up the same amount as the package that replaced it - Choice xtra, but it's still a few dollars cheaper.


I have TC+ no locals ($47.99) + HD ($9.99) + DVR ($5.99) = $64, which is $3 cheaper than Xtra Plus HD DVR currently (along with a 2nd receiver, and FOX/NBC DNS so my total bill is $73.xx a month), so I should take a guess it will go up $3 as well? Ugh..and then being hit like the next month with the extra HD charge too..double ugh. I'll be over $80..


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MikeW said:


> The price increase "rumors" tend to be pretty accurate.


OK then by the posts what are the grandfathered packages increase going to be?
See that's what I mean we don't get the total picture until the official directv price increase document for 2008 is printed.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I am also a Premier subscriber, and agree that if the included DVR fee goes away, so will Premier for me. I've already been considering dropping to a lesser cost package, and that would certainly be a deciding factor for me.
> 
> I recognize and accept that a business has a right to set their rates, and also has to make money and keep the investors happy.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad your not alone.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

What's $3 bucks a month when I'm sending them $130....


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

i dont have a problem with companies raising prices but i have a problem with them when i have to pay a fee to cancel. so i have to keep D* for 2 yrs to avoid the early termination fee but they can raise the price to anything they want. 

satellite must be the only companies that do this.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

bhigh8 said:


> satellite must be the only companies that do this.


:lol:


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> I've got the same exact package. I asked Scott at the other site but haven't had a response yet. I think last year it went up the same amount as the package that replaced it - Choice xtra, but it's still a few dollars cheaper.


That's why i am so glad that i have had the Total Choice Plus package forever and am still not giving it up....yet! :nono2:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> Will there be any grandfathering? I have had Premier for years, and I don't watch movies hardly ever, I sometimes think I have Premier just for the sake of having all channels, maybe now I need to revisit dropping down a package.


My complaint with Premier is that it doesn't cover all channels anymore. For that you have to get Premier + HD Access + HD Extra. I would have no problem paying for Premier "Plus" (or whatever they choose to call it) if it included DVR HD Access and HD Extra for even a few bucks less than all four separately.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuzzybear said:


> What's $3 bucks a month when I'm sending them $130....


It's a 2.3% increase...that's what it is.


----------



## Tyrate (Oct 5, 2005)

I have to be honest here it's starting to get really expensive to watch TV. Let see HD-DVR Plus package + HBO + 4 set top boxes + protection plan= $125 a month. Now they are talking about raising the prices again, FOIS is looking really attractive!! :eek2:

I know every company objective is to make money but Directv is just killing me, starting with the equipment which is my biggest problem i have with DTV. Why do I have to pay $99 - $299 for a piece of equipment I don't owned and the cable company doesn't charge you a thing for their boxes? It's great that DTV has 85 HD channels but do they have to raise the price every time they add a HD channel soon I won't be able to afford the service so it doesn't really matter how many channels they have I won't be watching them anyway. To make it worse they have already added another tier to the HD package so I don't even get HD channels even after paying a extra $10 a month for them. Am I off base when I say that DTV isn't doing us any favors in adding all these HD channels, isn't it true that they have to anyway by federal law, in fact all cable and satellite carriers are! In the next 2 years all cable and satellite carriers will be in HD, they have to be. Just remember every time you guys celebrate a launch of a new satellite, you guys are also celebrating another 6% increase in your Directv bill. 

I know this all pointless but I have to rant every couple of a months about it. It makes me feel better!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Tyrate said:


> Am I off base when I say that DTV isn't doing us any favors in adding all these HD channels, isn't it true that they have to anyway by federal law, in fact all cable and satellite carriers are! In the next 2 years all cable and satellite carriers will be in HD, they have to be.


Not sure about off base, but incorrect is what I would say.

The Feb 2009 mandate is DIGITAL OTA. Digital does not equal HD. And DirecTV is all digital as it is, so they don't have to do anything about the Feb 2009 thing except for some locals and how DirecTV gets the signal FROM THEM.

It's the OTA signals that will lose analog.

As for the equipment, I have been with satellite for over ten years now, and I always had to buy my equipment up front. I MUCH PREFER the idea of acquiring the equipment up front and not having to pay for it each month I use it like I had to with cable. If I happen to get a deal on some equipment (which has happened), then my equipment costs are WAY down over having to pay monthly to use it.

As for "raise the price every time they add an HD channel", we've seen the DirecTV HD explosion for all of what, 3-4 months now? The $9.99 a month I've been paying for years is still the $9.99 a month I'm paying now, and aside from a few channels that broke off into their own package, I'm getting a LOT more for that $9.99 now than I was getting. I also don't have a problem with what they did with the HD Extra Pack in positioning themselves to deal with the expansion. If I don't want to watch any of that, I won't pay for it. If I do, I will.

And each March for years now, there has been a price increase in DirecTV's packages. I basically have come to expect it now (not necessarily like it, but expect it). This is not something they just "sprung" on people. But they don't just change prices willy-nilly throughout the year.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

Xaa said:


> So HD Prices won't have risen before an across the board price increase seeing as the HD Extra Pack is free until March. The complainers will forget that and still feel betrayed.
> 
> 6% across the board is nothing to sneeze at though.


I just started HD service and I am not getting the HD extra channels. Should I be getting them until March?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I am also a Premier subscriber, and agree that if the included DVR fee goes away, so will Premier for me. I've already been considering dropping to a lesser cost package, and that would certainly be a deciding factor for me.
> 
> I recognize and accept that a business has a right to set their rates, and also has to make money and keep the investors happy.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Carl. I was already getting "frostbite" from the ever escalating price for NFL-ST and SF, and after being somewhat removed from the ability to watch live football this year, I found that I really didn't miss it. I've had NFL-ST since the BUD days. I'm dropping NFL-ST/SF at a very considerable cost savings which should pay for other increases for a few years. When it comes time to adjust again, I'll continue to drop "discretionary" programming until that is no longer possible, at which point I'll evaluate other providers. I've been with D* since 1994 (and a $999.00 single lnb receiver!), but everything has a limit.

I don't begrudge D* their price increases, and they shouldn't mind those of us who "adjust" our programming packages to match....after all....it's only business.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

somekevinguy said:


> I just started HD service and I am not getting the HD extra channels. Should I be getting them until March?


You have to sign up for them and you won't be charged until the free period ends.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

frederic1943 said:


> Oh no... $3 dollars a month more. My Social Security payments only went up $21 a month.:lol: :lol:


Not laughing, mine went up about $30. So DirecTV all by itself accounts for 10% of my SS cost of living increase. That doesn't leave much for gas, food, utilities, health care, etc.

Carl


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> You have to sign up for them and you won't be charged until the free period ends.


I still have Total Choice Plus for like $3 cheaper than what they are charging for Choice Extra so I don't know if I want to take a chance with messing with my packages just to get those channels for free for a month. Are those channels any good? If they are just movies it doesn't do anything for me. Is there any good programing that I won't see on any other channels?


----------



## whalerfan (May 31, 2007)

A price increase is one thing. However when you can't supply all 4 major networks in HD in our area then we kind of are being cheated a bit.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

You guys think D* increase is bad? Blockbuster online just raised their rates "slightly" according to their text. The plan I had was a 30% increase.


----------



## Satsince1978 (Jun 28, 2007)

Why dosn't D give us seniors on a fixed income a break? I am going to cut back on my package If the price does go up!


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe they should start a seniors menu at the back like at Denny's.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

somekevinguy said:


> I still have Total Choice Plus for like $3 cheaper than what they are charging for Choice Extra so I don't know if I want to take a chance with messing with my packages just to get those channels for free for a month. Are those channels any good? If they are just movies it doesn't do anything for me. Is there any good programing that I won't see on any other channels?


Man I just looked online I don't even see a way to order the HD extra pack online. I guess I have to call.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I just called to add it and they said I get it for free for 3 months. I think she said it will automatically be removed from my account at the end of the 3 months. I am wondering if I heard her right because I know that isn't the way it normally works.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

whalerfan said:


> A price increase is one thing. However when you can't supply all 4 major networks in HD in our area then we kind of are being cheated a bit.


You were promised that? You're not being cheated, you're just being sad about it. The prices are what they are, you knew them and made a choice. Don't cry cheated now. When they increase, make your choice again but don't whine unfair. :nono:

BTW, your hockey team has been way better down here than it ever was in Hartford.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Xaa said:


> When they increase, make your choice again but don't whine unfair.


I can't make a choice. I'm locked into a 2 year commitment. DirecTV can raise their prices and change their programming, but there is nothing I can do about it except complain or pay a huge termination penalty.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, not too bad, though it is going to double suck for me as I can;t count on the Bellsouth $10 discount for much longer I suspect.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

somekevinguy said:


> I still have Total Choice Plus for like $3 cheaper than what they are charging for Choice Extra so I don't know if I want to take a chance with messing with my packages just to get those channels for free for a month. Are those channels any good? If they are just movies it doesn't do anything for me. Is there any good programing that I won't see on any other channels?


I would not touch one thing UNLESS there is something that you want to watch, but for me, its worth the $36/year savings to not switch...


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

somekevinguy said:


> I just called to add it and they said I get it for free for 3 months. I think she said it will automatically be removed from my account at the end of the 3 months. I am wondering if I heard her right because I know that isn't the way it normally works.


if i were you i would call to make sure at least three days before ( just to be safe)...


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Upstream said:


> I can't make a choice. I'm locked into a 2 year commitment. DirecTV can raise their prices and change their programming, but there is nothing I can do about it except complain or pay a huge termination penalty.


Obviously the choices you make are going to be influenced by the previous commitments you willingly entered.

If my old lady starts complaining (increasing my emotional cost to deal with her), I can't just grab the next skirt that runs by without taking into account the commitment I made previously and the costs associated with it's termination. That's how commitments are. Nobody is being cheated.


----------



## liltunanj (Aug 19, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Will there be any grandfathering? I have had Premier for years, and I don't watch movies hardly ever, I sometimes think I have Premier just for the sake of having all channels, maybe now I need to revisit dropping down a package.


I was in your boat about having hte premier for years, and starting watching less movies, having a 3 year old, and a 7 month old helped that. So dropped to the choice/xtra/dvr/hd, or whatever it is called, and it seved me $40 a month. I will just use PPV for a movie I want or use netflix.


----------



## homerdodge (Sep 9, 2007)

We've always had the high end package with DirecTv, whatever it was over the years, and that is going way back to the near the beginning. 

We just dropped down from Premier to the HD DVR Plus ... package, last night. and added back HBO and SHowtime. We lose the Starz and Cinemax and Sports channels, but we hadn't watched them much at all in quite a while. 

Savings is $17 per month, which the increase will offset. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

gregjones said:


> My complaint with Premier is that it doesn't cover all channels anymore.


It never did cover all the channels and it never claimed to cover all the channels.


----------



## rutgersfan (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree $3 is no big deal. but all these little increases added up is quite significant compared to the price say 5 years ago. my salary hasn't gone up much during that time, while my expenses have gone way up. But Directv's profits surely haven't done anything but go up.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok a price increase is what it is, two things to think about I think. Feel free to debate amongst yourselves.

1) *Change to a lower package.* Just because Premier is out there doesnt mean you need to pay for it, do you seriously watch something on one of the RSNs thats not in your area, or follow one of cable only series ie Dexter, Big Love that you couldnt just pay for the Sports Pack or one of the movie channels and save some money . Ok HDDVR+ same thing, do you really watch every HD channel that is offered; and by watch I mean everyday viewing of that channel for an extended amount of time not "Oh hey look, underwater basketweaving is on in HD."

2) *Eliminate STBs you never use or hardly use at all.* Seriously, Ive seen people with 10+ receivers on their account active. How can you possibly watch all that tv? Do you not spend any time with your family or outside or not in front of a tv or computer. Even if you have 4 are they really all being used quite extensivly? We have two in the house and could really get away with just one and are thinking about doing that as one is only on while we are in bed SLEEPING for noise only.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Satsince1978 said:


> Why dosn't D give us seniors on a fixed income a break? I am going to cut back on my package If the price does go up!


They would probably make a special Senior HD package with one channel: Silver Sleuth HD. The channel would only show reruns of Matlock and Murder, She Wrote.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Satsince1978 said:


> Why dosn't D give us seniors on a fixed income a break? I am going to cut back on my package If the price does go up!


Why not give the young people who are just starting out a break? How about low income folks? Should they have to pay more to subsidize a 65-year-old millionaire's discount? (I'm not saying you're a millionaire).

DirecTV is a luxury. People should only get what they can afford and make sure that what they're paying for TV isn't taking away from doing other things they may enjoy more.

While I'm not a senior I have cut back on my DirecTV packages because we would rather spend the money on other things...or :::gasp::: save it.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It never did cover all the channels and it never claimed to cover all the channels.


It did, prior to HD programming, cover all channels outside of international programming, PPV or sports subscriptions. It also included the DVR fee.

To get that same level of programming you now have to have Premier, HD Access, HD Extra and the DVR fee.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

rutgersfan said:


> I agree $3 is no big deal. but all these little increases added up is quite significant compared to the price say 5 years ago. my salary hasn't gone up much during that time, while my expenses have gone way up. But Directv's profits surely haven't done anything but go up.


Three dollars is a big deal...It means roughly another $48 million dollars a month or over half a billion dollars a year in revenue to DirecTV. A million here, a million there and pretty soon you're talking about some real money!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Will the price change in February affect the grandfathering of those who have the DVR fee grandfathered in the price of Premiere?





Drew2k said:


> I'm just hoping that when the Premiere price officially rises $5 it doesn't mean the end of the DVR fee that for me is currently embedded in the price of the Premiere package. If changing the price of Premiere means I go to the "new" Premiere, which lacks the paid DVR fee, I could be faced with a total increase of $10: $5 for the Premiere, and $5 for DVR fee which I've never had to pay, because it was always part of Premiere. (Boy, is that a tough sentence to read!)





bonscott87 said:


> If this actually happens where we lose our grandfathering for the DVR fee I will indeed drop Premier and just get 1 movie channel a month and rotate it around. I used to do that long ago, I can do it again.





carl6 said:


> I am also a Premier subscriber, and agree that if the included DVR fee goes away, so will Premier for me. I've already been considering dropping to a lesser cost package, and that would certainly be a deciding factor for me.
> 
> I recognize and accept that a business has a right to set their rates, and also has to make money and keep the investors happy.
> 
> ...





hasan said:


> I'm with you Carl. I was already getting "frostbite" from the ever escalating price for NFL-ST and SF, and after being somewhat removed from the ability to watch live football this year, I found that I really didn't miss it. I've had NFL-ST since the BUD days. I'm dropping NFL-ST/SF at a very considerable cost savings which should pay for other increases for a few years. When it comes time to adjust again, I'll continue to drop "discretionary" programming until that is no longer possible, at which point I'll evaluate other providers. I've been with D* since 1994 (and a $999.00 single lnb receiver!), but everything has a limit.
> 
> I don't begrudge D* their price increases, and they shouldn't mind those of us who "adjust" our programming packages to match....after all....it's only business.


I hope the DIRECTV insiders can give us some insight into the grandfathered DVR Fee status for Premiere Subscribers. When the base package rate changes, will the DVR fee be split out separately? Or does it stay in the package for grandfathered customers?

I'll be dropping Premiere along with a lot of other people if the DVR fee has to be paid separately ...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

gregjones said:


> It did, prior to HD programming, cover all channels outside of international programming, PPV or sports subscriptions. It also included the DVR fee.
> 
> To get that same level of programming you now have to have Premier, HD Access, HD Extra and the DVR fee.


Exactly what I said. It never covered all the channels.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Exactly what I said. It never covered all the channels.


And that is being pointlessly argumentative. It has continually been eroded to cover less and less of the non-international programming. Sports subscriptions are subscriptions, not packages. PPV are events, not packages.

We had one package that was the sum of all packages and one fee. That is no longer available. That is a loss to customers.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

jacksonm30354 said:


> Don't most of us expect a pay increase each year? Directv's has to come from raising prices every so often. $3-$5 a month is not that bad.


Raises must be nice...I work in the auto industry in Motown. Lucky to be working and haven' seen a raise in 6 years.

So, yes, $3 a month from D* and bumps every year from the Electric Co, Gas Co, Water bill, groceries, gas pump take their toll. So while people say "$3 isn't a big deal", it is when it adds up over the other bills.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Proc said:


> Raises must be nice...I work in the auto industry in Motown. Lucky to be working and haven' seen a raise in 6 years.
> 
> So, yes, $3 a month from D* and bumps every year from the Electric Co, Gas Co, Water bill, groceries, gas pump take their toll. So while people say "$3 isn't a big deal", it is when it adds up over the other bills.


And if they add more packages that it takes to get the same programming, they leave it open to have multiple $2-$3 increases for the same consumer. My principle complaint about HD Extra Pack is that it gives a new line item for annual increases in the future.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

gregjones said:


> And that is being pointlessly argumentative. It has continually been eroded to cover less and less of the non-international programming. Sports subscriptions are subscriptions, not packages. PPV are events, not packages.
> 
> We had one package that was the sum of all packages and one fee. That is no longer available. That is a loss to customers.


I'm not being argumentative at all, and my apologies if you see it that way. I'm just stating facts. The premier package never included all the channels. It was another "base package" that had more than the others. It didn't have HD, it never had mirroring fees included, etc.

The only thing that has changed in the premier package is the DVR fee. That's it. It was never an all-inclusive package.

You saying it was will give other members the wrong idea of what the premier package is/was.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I'm not being argumentative at all, and my apologies if you see it that way. I'm just stating facts. The premier package never included all the channels. It was another "base package" that had more than the others. It didn't have HD, it never had mirroring fees included, etc.
> 
> The only thing that has changed in the premier package is the DVR fee. That's it. It was never an all-inclusive package.
> 
> You saying it was will give other members the wrong idea of what the premier package is/was.


And you don't feel it is at all inconsistent to have a Plus HD DVR package that includes HD and DVR when the more expensive package does not?

No, it never included HD. It did include DVR. In the SD DVR days, the Premier package covered all fees for a single DVR customer for all non-event, non-subscription channels. With the advent of HD, they lost this option and seem to drift further and further from it.

I don't like price increases but do understand them. DirecTV could charge more for a single package that included Premier, HD, HD Extra and DVR as long as they charged less than the sum of it. With pricing on Plus HD and Plus HD DVR, they seem to have abandoned the idea of bundling lowering customer costs.

I agree that everything you've said is technically accurate. But at this point, Premier holds no real advantage over ordering things individually.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Please - take it to PM.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Please - take it to PM.


What fun would that be? :grin:


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Nah, leave it public. gregjones isn't the only one to have misinterpreted what Premier is, or more accurately never was.

As stated, it never included everything and no matter how many times or different ways you want to say it did, it never did.

Would that type of package be a nice option? I suppose so but it just doesn't exist. To some it would be a big deal if McDonalds stopped offering value meals, to others they would simply walk up and order a Big Mac, fries and a coke and be fine with it.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Your replies often are needlessly testy and biting, but this is just plain funny, I'm laughing out loud here.



Xaa said:


> To some it would be a big deal if McDonalds stopped offering value meals, to others they would simply walk up and order a Big Mac, fries and a coke and be fine with it.


----------



## themorg (Jul 13, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> As for the equipment, I have been with satellite for over ten years now, and I always had to buy my equipment up front. I MUCH PREFER the idea of acquiring the equipment up front and not having to pay for it each month I use it like I had to with cable. If I happen to get a deal on some equipment (which has happened), then my equipment costs are WAY down over having to pay monthly to use it.


At least the "lease fee" is simply replacing the "mirroring fee" on these receivers, instead of being in addition to it! So we really aren't paying any additional money, yet, for the leased equipment.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> :lol: :lol: Your replies often are needlessly testy and biting, but this is just plain funny, I'm laughing out loud here.


Yep, you gotta sift through a bunch of junk to find what strikes you.  Everything is appealing to someone though, never forget that, I'm a poster for all people, just not too many at any given time.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I hope the DIRECTV insiders can give us some insight into the grandfathered DVR Fee status for Premiere Subscribers. When the base package rate changes, will the DVR fee be split out separately? Or does it stay in the package for grandfathered customers?
> 
> I'll be dropping Premiere along with a lot of other people if the DVR fee has to be paid separately ...


Thats the main reason why I stay with premier package because of the grandfathered dvr fee if its not included I will subscribe to a lower package.

Also my concern it opens a door for a monthly fee for each DVR receiver activated in the future. For instance 5.99 for the first and 2.99 for each additional dvr service considering I have 4 HR20/21 I would have to reduce termendously the amount of Tv i watch. With that said D* will still earn me as a sub but at a lesser subscription.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Ok a price increase is what it is, two things to think about I think. Feel free to debate amongst yourselves.
> 
> 1) *Change to a lower package.* Just because Premier is out there doesnt mean you need to pay for it, do you seriously watch something on one of the RSNs thats not in your area, or follow one of cable only series ie Dexter, Big Love that you couldnt just pay for the Sports Pack or one of the movie channels and save some money . Ok HDDVR+ same thing, do you really watch every HD channel that is offered; and by watch I mean everyday viewing of that channel for an extended amount of time not "Oh hey look, underwater basketweaving is on in HD."
> 
> 2) *Eliminate STBs you never use or hardly use at all.* Seriously, Ive seen people with 10+ receivers on their account active. How can you possibly watch all that tv? Do you not spend any time with your family or outside or not in front of a tv or computer. Even if you have 4 are they really all being used quite extensivly? We have two in the house and could really get away with just one and are thinking about doing that as one is only on while we are in bed SLEEPING for noise only.


agreed!!!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

One could argue that reducing the amount of TV any of us watch would actually be a good thing.  You know, get yer arse off the couch, get outside, get reaquainted with your family :lol:



rlgold88 said:


> I would have to reduce termendously the amount of Tv i watch. With that said D* will still earn me as a sub but at a lesser subscription.


----------



## eahmjh (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to Satellite/Cable where D is not nickel and diming you to death but $ you to death. I guess D is just following cable... I hate cable and may....


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

All this will do is add more fuel to the "we need a la carte" fire and eventually government will step in and do away with bundling and packages and you'll end up spending exactly the same, if not more money for a significantly smaller amount of channels. Not to mention the fact that your bill will probably go up more than $3 if directv has to pass rising channel costs on to a smaller number of people who subscribe to that particular channel.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Xaa said:


> Nah, leave it public. gregjones isn't the only one to have misinterpreted what Premier is, or more accurately never was.
> 
> As stated, it never included everything and no matter how many times or different ways you want to say it did, it never did.
> 
> Would that type of package be a nice option? I suppose so but it just doesn't exist. To some it would be a big deal if McDonalds stopped offering value meals, to others they would simply walk up and order a Big Mac, fries and a coke and be fine with it.


I know what it represents. It just represents less and less every year. At some point, premier will only represent 50% of the bill.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

gregjones said:


> I know what it represents. It just represents less and less every year. *At some point, premier will only represent 50% of the bill*.


Really? Please explain.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Really? Please explain.


DirecTV obviously wants new programming in new packages, not higher costed base packages. It appears we can expect more separate packages going forward.

With that, I am done on the topic.


----------



## dmclone (Dec 8, 2006)

I just canceled HBO. I loved Rome, Sopranos, Deadwood, Six feet under, and Carnival but lately the only thing that is decent is Big Love. I'll be happy to sign up again when they start something worth watching again.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

gregjones said:


> DirecTV obviously wants new programming in new packages, not higher costed base packages. It appears we can expect more separate packages going forward.
> 
> With that, I am done on the topic.


The "new programming packages" you are referring to (with the exception of a few HD channels we were getting before and there are plenty enough threads on that subject already) are the HD packages. We're not talking about creating new packages for every few channels that get added.

Jiminy Crickets, we're talking three brand spanking new satellites being designed, built and deployed (with a spare) to bring a whole new level of viewing to what we had before!!! So HD isn't now included gratis in the Premier pack - so don't add the HD Access then! You'll still get all the same channels with Premier that you were getting before!

I was gonna say, "I'm sorry, but I've got to side with SpartanStew and Xaa here", but I'm simply going to say - I have to side with SpartanStew and Xaa here (no apologies for it). Premier is as Premier was and all the speculation about whether they will be dropping the DVR service from it for those who have it is just that - speculation.

I'm not a premier subscriber, but as far as I can see, Premier is the same as it has been - if you want all that AND HD too, then add the HD Access.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm about to do that, too. I have some mental upper limit on how much TV is worth to me, and when I added the new HD tier, I exceeded that.



dmclone said:


> I just canceled HBO. I loved Rome, Sopranos, Deadwood, Six feet under, and Carnival but lately the only thing that is decent is Big Love. I'll be happy to sign up again when they start something worth watching again.


----------



## jbraden (Mar 23, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> The premier package never included all the channels. It was another "base package" that had more than the others. It didn't have HD


Is this really true? I never had the Premier package, but even without paying for HD, signing up for a premium package like HBO or Showtime would give you access to both SD and HD versions of the package. I used to love the 40 cents/day pro-rated access to these premiums available from DirecTV... then they instituted a $10 early termination fee and squashed that. Nevertheless, I would think Premier package subscribers would have received HD for HBO & Showtime, but not Discovery HD, HDNet, etc. Also, if you had either local stations or the HD package, DTN access in HD was available for any networks which would give you a waiver, so Premier with local stations may have been eligible for that as well.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> The "new programming packages" you are referring to (with the exception of a few HD channels we were getting before and there are plenty enough threads on that subject already) are the HD packages. We're not talking about creating new packages for every few channels that get added.
> 
> Jiminy Crickets, we're talking three brand spanking new satellites being designed, built and deployed (with a spare) to bring a whole new level of viewing to what we had before!!! So HD isn't now included gratis in the Premier pack - so don't add the HD Access then! You'll still get all the same channels with Premier that you were getting before!
> 
> ...


same here. as far as HD goes 8 channels into 80+ is worth the 9.99 and to gain something like smithsonian is worth the 4.99 just for that one channel.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> The "new programming packages" you are referring to (with the exception of a few HD channels we were getting before and there are plenty enough threads on that subject already) are the HD packages. We're not talking about creating new packages for every few channels that get added.
> 
> Jiminy Crickets, we're talking three brand spanking new satellites being designed, built and deployed (with a spare) to bring a whole new level of viewing to what we had before!!! So HD isn't now included gratis in the Premier pack - so don't add the HD Access then! You'll still get all the same channels with Premier that you were getting before!


I was referring only to the HD Extra Pack. I have HD Access and gladly pay for it. I never said I was unwilling to pay for the service. There's just no advantage to Premier except to reduce the number of lines on the bill (not the cost).


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Que said:


> List of Total Choice $$ over the years.
> 
> 1998 Total Choice PLATINUM 47.99
> 1999 Total Choice $29.99
> ...


One thing to be considered is how many channels were in Total Choice each year? I'm guessing that it's higher now than it was in 2003 when the price started jumping regularly.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

wweguy said:


> Dish did NOT freeze their prices, the only froze the price on their DVR advantage package. Everything else is going up.


I'm one!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

durl said:


> One thing to be considered is how many channels were in Total Choice each year? I'm guessing that it's higher now than it was in 2003 when the price started jumping regularly.


That's a good question. When I get home this evening, I'll have to look to see if I have an old channel lineup.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

dmclone said:


> I just canceled HBO. I loved Rome, Sopranos, Deadwood, Six feet under, and Carnival but lately the only thing that is decent is Big Love. I'll be happy to sign up again when they start something worth watching again.


Dang! Had you waited until _The Wire_ ended, I might understand, but to cancel just when _The Wire_'s last season has barely started . . . . .


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

carl6 said:


> Not laughing, mine went up about $30. So DirecTV all by itself accounts for 10% of my SS cost of living increase. That doesn't leave much for gas, food, utilities, health care, etc.
> 
> Carl


Ca forces me to pay $230.87 (Share of cost) Medicaid. This leaves me $620.09 to buy food and pay bills. I'm fully disabled but still need entertainment.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

durl said:


> One thing to be considered is how many channels were in Total Choice each year? I'm guessing that it's higher now than it was in 2003 when the price started jumping regularly.


At one time there was talk about only paying for the channels you want. I knew that wasn't going anywhere but there are tons of channels I pay for that I don't even watch.

Pick your favorite 15/30 packs.  You pick the channels you want to pay for.... No more HSN or info channel just what to want....... but at what price?

I have to think about what channels I watch and how many channels. I could get that 15 pack


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Que said:


> At one time there was talk about only paying for the channels you want. I knew that wasn't going anywhere but there are tons of channels I pay for that I don't even watch.
> 
> Pick your favorite 15/30 packs.  You pick the channels you want to pay for.... No more HSN or info channel just what to want....... but at what price?
> 
> I have to think about what channels I watch and how many.


how about 3 bucks per channel? could ya go for that???


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> how about 3 bucks per channel? could ya go for that???


Flat fee for every channel? I think a lot of folks would do that.


----------



## tim81 (Jul 3, 2007)

JUST AS A REMINDER:

wasn't premier the only package not to get an increase last year?

so over two years premier members only went up $5 while all others went up $6.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

$6 increase. They removed the included DVR fee of $5.99 for new customers. Existing customers were grandfathered in (for the moment).


tim81 said:


> JUST AS A REMINDER:
> 
> wasn't premier the only package not to get an increase last year?
> 
> so over two years premier members only went up $5 while all others went up $6.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Flat fee for every channel? I think a lot of folks would do that.


hmm say a minimum of 15 channels or more and 3 per channel. minumim of 45 dollars only 5 dollars less than choice which has 150?

that don't grab me too good, like packages the way they are even with a few garbage channels


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

That 3 dollars woudnt apply to a single sports station like ESPN or else ESPN would probably count as 2 or even 3 channels on its own (without ESPN2/News/Classic/the Ocho)

which is actually probably fine for a lot of people..who wouldnt want ESPN to start with.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

If Direct TV is smart they will freeze their rate and then watch as folks leave Dish for Direct. I am up in the air on switching since the Direct TV increase does not temp me to switch over ,if they freeze their rate' I will switch ,so will alot of other Dish users


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> hmm say a minimum of 15 channels or more and 3 per channel. minumim of 45 dollars only 5 dollars less than choice which has 150?
> 
> that don't grab me too good, like packages the way they are even with a few garbage channels


Well, 20 channels of my choosing would mean something like:

1. HBO E
2. SHO E
3. Starz
4. Discovery
5. HDNetMovies

and so on...I'm not sure I'd get to 20 actually.

You get the idea...With a DVR there's little reason to have most of the duplicative channels that these networks throw up. I'd also then take my locals OTA.

At least for me, with a selection like that I'd have a lower bill, more channels I'd watch and also not have a lot of channels I don't want coming into my home available for my son.

Having had ala carte with C-Band though...it never worked like that. It was more like purchasing packages:

All the HBOs: $10/month
All the ESPNs: $4
etc.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Well, 20 channels of my choosing would mean something like:
> 
> 1. HBO E
> 2. SHO E
> ...


hmm add all the public interest channels like RFD, Nasa, and etc which are required by FCC. then what.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> hmm add all the public interest channels like RFD, Nasa, and etc which are required by FCC. then what.


Not sure what you mean. There is no requirement that someone HAS to purchase NASA, RFD, etc.

We're getting offtopic here...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Please - take it to PM.


Why?

The sharing of information that you're not interested in, should be taken to a PM?

Not every thread and post can be about the todo list.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Xaa said:


> Yep, you gotta sift through a bunch of junk to find what strikes you.  Everything is appealing to someone though, never forget that, I'm a poster for all people, just not too many at any given time.


We've got a lot in common Xaa.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Well, not too bad, though it is going to double suck for me as I can;t count on the Bellsouth $10 discount for much longer I suspect.


The latest I've seen was that the DIRECTV bundling would cease at the end of March 2008.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Que said:


> List of Total Choice $$ over the years.
> 
> 1998 Total Choice PLATINUM 47.99
> 1999 Total Choice $29.99
> ...





durl said:


> One thing to be considered is how many channels were in Total Choice each year? I'm guessing that it's higher now than it was in 2003 when the price started jumping regularly.





Upstream said:


> That's a good question. When I get home this evening, I'll have to look to see if I have an old channel lineup.


I found an old channel lineup from 1999. So here are the changes to the Choice/Total Choice lineup (I'm ignoring local channels, RSNs, foreign language channels, Music Choice/XM channels, and DirecTV in-house channels):

*Channels deleted from the Total Choice/Choice lineup:*
America's Health Network
CNNfn/CNN-International​
*Channels moved from Total Choice to Plus:*
CBS Eye on People (Evolved into Discovery Times)
E! Entertainment Television
Superstation WGN
TRIO (replaced by Sleuth)
ZDTV (evolved into G4 Videogame TV)​
*Channels remaining in Total Choice/Choice under different names:*
Family Channel --> ABC Family
MuchMusic --> Fuse
Nashville Network --> Spike TV
Newsworld International --> Current TV
Romance Classics --> WE: Women's Entertainment​
*Channels added to the Choice lineup (sorted by genre as classified by Wikipedia):*

Children
Discovery Kids
Noggin/The N​
Entertainment
FX
REELZ Channel
SoapNet
TV Guide Channel​
Family
Hallmark Channel
ION Television​
Gender/Ethnic
TV One​
Learning
FitTV​
Lifestyle
Fine Living​
Movies
Independent Film Channel
Lifetime Movie Channel​
News
CNBC World​
Public Interest
Link TV
NASA TV
RFD-TV​
Religious
BYU TV
Daystar
EWTN
God TV
NRB
TCT Network
The Church Channel
The Word Network
World Harvest Televsision​
Shopping
Gems TV
Jewelery Television
ShopNBC​
Sports
Big Ten Network
NFL Network​


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

That's quite telling, thank you for compiling that. Nothing like cold hard facts to cut through emotions.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not sure what it is telling me, though. I only watch 4 of the new channels with any regularity (meaning more than once in a three month period), and two of the channels I watched regularly now cost more on the Plus/Xtra tier. 

I do know that I thought DirecTV was a great value for $29.99 in 1999, and I'm not so sure today at $52.99 (or $57.99 for Choice Xtra).


----------



## eilloc (May 17, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Posted over at the other forum:
> 
> Here is the new pricing:
> 
> ...


I have my bill in front of me now, and I pay $47.99 for Total Choice. Am I missing something here, like math skills??? If Choice jumps to $52.99, that's a $5 a month increase, not $3


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe you are receiving an old package. Total Choice no longer exists. The current package is just called Choice and it's $49.99.

I also have an old grandfathered package and I don't think anyone knows for sure how we'll be effected.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

eilloc said:


> I have my bill in front of me now, and I pay $47.99 for Total Choice. Am I missing something here, like math skills??? If Choice jumps to $52.99, that's a $5 a month increase, not $3


Since your package is discontinued (but you can still keep it) it will probably go up the same amount as its current equivalent package, in this case the Choice package. So yours should go up to $50.99 - still cheaper than what Choice will go to.

Similar for me: I have Total Choice Plus (discontinued) but it's still $2 cheaper than the current equivalent Choice Xtra, so I kept it. Once you change your package away from a discontinued one, there's no going back to it.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Speaking for myself..........between filling my boat up in the summer ($1000.00) 
2 kids in college, building a home theater, trips to Mexico.....etc...etc... I can't complain about a little D* increase.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe you guys should all get that one package that D* was offering. What was it called, "Platinum" or something, where you got every single channel including pay per views and it was like $3000 a year or some crap like that? Do they still offer that?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Titanium is no longer accepting new people I believe - although it still exists.

It was like $7500 the first year, and $10k every year after that. Up to 10 HD DVR's (or whatever receivers you wanted) and all of the programming, including unlimited PPV.

I dont know if sports were more.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Since your package is discontinued (but you can still keep it) it will probably go up the same amount as its current equivalent package, in this case the Choice package. So yours should go up to $50.99 - still cheaper than what Choice will go to.
> 
> Similar for me: I have Total Choice Plus (discontinued) but it's still $2 cheaper than the current equivalent Choice Xtra, so I kept it. Once you change your package away from a discontinued one, there's no going back to it.


same here i was wondering im paying $51.99 right now and i was curious about that too


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> Titanium is no longer accepting new people I believe - although it still exists.
> 
> It was like $7500 the first year, and $10k every year after that. Up to 10 HD DVR's (or whatever receivers you wanted) and all of the programming, including unlimited PPV.
> 
> I dont know if sports were more.


yep it included everything D* has if they can get it you got it


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

This thread made me realize that I'm already overpaying for service and that, with the price increase, I would be overpaying by even more when the price increase takes effect. When I got my MPEG-4 equipment, I upgraded from Plus HD-DVR (plus HBO, Showtime & HD Access) to Premier plus HD Access. Since I wasn't grandfathered into Premier, I ended up paying for DVR service.

I couldn't care less about the Sports Pack, so it's not worth anything to me. After reading about the price increase and running the numbers, I realized that Plus HD DVR (plus all four movie packages) is about $4 less expensive than my Premier package was. When the price increase takes effect, it will be $5 less expensive.

I just changed my programming package.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Ken S said:


> Well, 20 channels of my choosing would mean something like:
> 
> 1. HBO E
> 2. SHO E
> ...


Ala carte won't happen, because programmers would fight it. Do I want it? You betha!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Wait - you are chipping in for all 4 movie packages, and $4 is an issue ? When I feel things are too expensive, I cut $12-$13 worth of HBO first.



Bill Broderick said:


> This thread made me realize that I'm already overpaying for service and that, with the price increase, I would be overpaying by even more when the price increase takes effect. When I got my MPEG-4 equipment, I upgraded from Plus HD-DVR (plus HBO, Showtime & HD Access) to Premier plus HD Access. Since I wasn't grandfathered into Premier, I ended up paying for DVR service.
> 
> I couldn't care less about the Sports Pack, so it's not worth anything to me. After reading about the price increase and running the numbers, I realized that Plus HD DVR (plus all four movie packages) is about $4 less expensive than my Premier package was. When the price increase takes effect, it will be $5 less expensive.
> 
> I just changed my programming package.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Wait - you are chipping in for all 4 movie packages, and $4 is an issue ? When I feel things are too expensive, I cut $12-$13 worth of HBO first.


It's not a financial hardship. But what point is there paying more than I have to in order to get the channels & services that I watch & use? I cut $48 (soon to be $60) off of my annual bill and haven't lost anything (at least nothing that I will ever watch).


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Why not give the young people who are just starting out a break? How about low income folks? Should they have to pay more to subsidize a 65-year-old millionaire's discount? (I'm not saying you're a millionaire).
> 
> DirecTV is a luxury. People should only get what they can afford and make sure that what they're paying for TV isn't taking away from doing other things they may enjoy more.
> 
> While I'm not a senior I have cut back on my DirecTV packages because we would rather spend the money on other things...or :::gasp::: save it.


Blasphemy, How dare you save money? Don't you know you need to spend every cent you make to keep our economy going. And to suggest that people spend within their means:nono2: You sir should be ashamed of yourself.
You better watch out I hear the gestapo coming to knock on your door and label you a terrorist.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jpeckinp said:


> Blasphemy, How dare you save money? Don't you know you need to spend every cent you make to keep our economy going. And to suggest that people spend within their means:nono2: You sir should be ashamed of yourself.
> You better watch out I hear the gestapo coming to knock on your door and label you a terrorist.


[heavy russian accent] in my country we are havink agency being known as KGB.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Satsince1978 said:


> Why dosn't D give us seniors on a fixed income a break? I am going to cut back on my package If the price does go up!


I did! When I was given the "option" of early retirement in 2005 (or get laid off), I took it but then I examined my various expenses and, of course, DirecTV came into focus.

I had Total Choice Plus for years and several receivers never thinking of the cost (or cost increases). It's easy when you have a job and a nice check coming in regularly. After realizing that 90% of the time that I was watching DirecTV it was one of the channels included in the FAMILY package, I switched. This got their attention. Soon, I got a "free" DVR offer combined with $5 off my bill for a year (which I took). Then I spotted the way to get another "free" DVR by entering a (now obsolete) code on their web site. Why not? What's the difference between a 2 year commitment and a 14 month commitment (I got the second DVR 2 months after the first which added 2 months to my commitment) So now I have 2 FREE DVR's, $5 off my bill until next July, and the FAMILY package which I noticed is NOT part of their price increase (how would $32.99 look compared to DISH's ad for $19.99??). Lots of equipment and channels to choose from....for $37/month!

So I say THANK YOU to all the posters here with all that expen$ive equipment and expen$ive programming like Premier, HD, sports subscriptions, etc. It's folks like you that subsidize cheapskates like me!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Upstream said:


> I can't make a choice. I'm locked into a 2 year commitment. DirecTV can raise their prices and change their programming, but there is nothing I can do about it except complain or pay a huge termination penalty.


There sure is something you can do. Drop your package to the minimum (FAMILY) and keep only ONE receiver until your commitment is over!! They'll get the message.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Fuzzybear said:


> Speaking for myself..........between filling my boat up in the summer ($1000.00)
> 2 kids in college, building a home theater, trips to Mexico.....etc...etc... I can't complain about a little D* increase.


Donald Trump and Bill Gates are probably also not concerned about the DirecTV price increase.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Total Choice Plus with DVR and HD is still $2.02 cheaper than Plus HD DVR...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Fuzzybear said:


> Speaking for myself..........between filling my boat up in the summer ($1000.00)
> 2 kids in college, building a home theater, trips to Mexico.....etc...etc... I can't complain about a little D* increase.


+1 But without the boat, kids, home theater and trips to Mexico... No complaints here I'll stick with the top pack and as I said possibly drop one of my sports sub packages though I doubt it.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

After talking to friends and Co-workers with cable in my area DirecTV is still the cheaper option. With Far more program options then they have.
I can handle a $3 or $5 increase as long as the level of programing doesn't suffer.

DirecTV is a business and does need to increase its profits 

Just my 2 cents for whatever its worth.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

DirecTV To Raise Rates
Packages jump from $3-$5

Users at the Satellite Guys forums are noting that DirecTV has some rate hikes in store for customers. The pricing changes will be implemented on February 27. The biggest hike will be for DirecTV's "Premier" tier, which will see a $5 monthly hike. DirecTV's Choice, Choice Xtra, Plus DVR and Plus HD DVR packages will all see $3.00 hikes. The exact changes from one of the forum's posters:

Choice $52.99 (up $3.00)
Choice xtra $57.99 (up $3.00)
Plus DVR $62.99 (up $3.00)
Plus HD DVR $72.99 (up $3.00)
Premier 104.99 (up $5.00)
HBO $14 (up $1.00)

*a LOT of UN happy customers, including ME,* canceling my HD on 19th,(billing cycle 21st of month till 20th of next month for me)

http://www.dslreports.com/


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

One or two people:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116102

Any customer that is happy to pay more money....

Having no emotion towards it (aka fine with it).... okay
Upset... sure

But happy?


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Donald Trump and Bill Gates are probably also not concerned about the DirecTV price increase.


LOL......I cannot equate with that type of disposable income, but I spend so much money on needless stuff......and to tell you the truth, I hardly ever look at my D* Bill.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

You know, prices go up every year. I'm not happy about it, but I can't change this. Right now, I have no plans to drop my subscriptions or deactivate any equipment. The price increase has not reached the point where I feel I need to reevaluate my options.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

The HD would be the last thing I would cancel, but do what you feel like you need to do. Prices go up that's life man. All the large fonts and fancy colors won't change that.

Buy what you can afford and what you find value in. Leave the rest


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I just don't understand people that expect prices to remain the same forever...


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> I just don't understand people that expect prices to remain the same forever...


Thoes are the ones that want to get everything free by lying about leaving if they don't get it, and now that the prices go up to help pay for these peoples lyes they also complain about that.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Clemsole said:


> Thoes are the ones that want to get everything free by lying about leaving if they don't get it, and now that the prices go up to help pay for these peoples lyes they also complain about that.


There are also many who just plain can't afford to pay any more.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

davring said:


> There are also many who just plain can't afford to pay any more.


That stinks for them I know, but this is by no means a need in anyone's home. It's an entertainment expense, everyone has to balance those in their own way.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Xaa said:


> That stinks for them I know, but this is by no means a need in anyone's home. It's an entertainment expense, everyone has to balance those in their own way.


One of my best friends has 5 kids and no TV. After the divorce, he can't afford it. Life goes on for his family and him.

When it got down to the choice of high speed Internet or TV, the decision was easy for him. I know the kids agree, too.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Clato said:


> want to raise something???
> fine HOW about raising someone paycheck, or Social security, or income ,HIGHER then the C.O.L.


What can DirecTV do about that? (the paychecks, Social Security, incomes not growing in respect to COL)

-) DirecTV's costs have increased....
-) As the content providers have asked for more money.
-) The content providers costs have increased, as the production companies have asked for more money
-) The production companies costs have increased, because their resources: such as actors, writers, directors, editors, equipment, locations, ect... have all increased their costs.

It is a chain reaction, where at the end... it comes out of our pockets as the cost of entertainment...

Then mix in that we are trying to skrit past more and more advertisement (That used to pay for a lot of all of this).

So yes... those that are on fixed incomes, or that can't afford the increases... will have to make some adjustments.

No one wants to increase rates... why... because it ticks off customers.
But it is the nature of the industry.... All carriers (Even Dish Network, with their "frozen" rates), have increased rates... all of them.

And they are all going to increase them again.

Sucks... yes... I don't want to pay more... but at this point.. the cost is still within the justification for what I get (for me, and only I can make that decision for me and my home, my situation).

I would love for the price to be what they were 10 years ago....
I would love for the price to be even half of what they are today...

But they are what they are.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Xaa said:


> That stinks for them I know, but this is by no means a need in anyone's home. It's an entertainment expense, everyone has to balance those in their own way.


Exactly, tv should be the last thing to worry about and is for me. If this price increase means the difference between putting food on the table or watching the Underwater basket weaving channel in HD, I think I know which one Im going with. People need to remember whats most important and it aint tv.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

What has happened with all of this talk about the All Access package. Is D* going to go ahead and offer this package?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Clato said:


> *a LOT of UN happy customers, including ME,*


I'm sorry, you'll have to wait your turn.

The _***** de jour _is the To Do list and how it takes too many buttons to get there. That is the only thing you can complain about in large type right now.

*****ing about the price increase isn't scheduled until next month. Starting in early February, four to six weeks are allocated for making the rate increase to the the #1 thing people complain about. That will take us through to the launch of the D11 satellite. Then the ***** will be why doesn't DirecTV have it on line yet, giving us more HD locals. Once it is turned on, an HD LIL ***** session is scheduled for a whole two months, to be followed by a return of folks complaining the most about lip sync issues on the new channels. That will take us solidly into summer and applications are being accepted right now as to what the primary ***** will be in August.

I hope that clears this up. I'm sorry you didn't get the memo.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

DirecTV is not a necessity. You can live without it. 

I am not sure why you would get rid of HD when that cost isn't going up?


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I'm sorry, you'll have to wait your turn.
> 
> The _***** de jour _is the To Do list and how it takes too many buttons to get there. That is the only thing you can complain about in caps right now.
> 
> ...


!rolling :rolling: !rolling :rolling: !rolling

Any wagers on how close to accurate this post ends up being?


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

Rakul said:


> !rolling :rolling: !rolling :rolling: !rolling
> 
> Any wagers on how close to accurate this post ends up being?


He forgot to include the stretch-o-vision rant. Or are rants in a separate category from *****ing?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

^ I think they are seperate, but dont forget about SWM release, MRV, and no DLB in the HR2X platform....


:grin:


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> I'm sorry, you'll have to wait your turn.
> 
> The _***** de jour _is the To Do list and how it takes too many buttons to get there. That is the only thing you can complain about in large type right now.
> 
> ...


What? No allotted time for DLB complaining?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

It's all about cost benefit. D* wants to make money, we want to pay the least for the most. This tension always exists.

One option to counter the increased costs is to eliminate some non-essential programming to make your bill revenue neutral or better. That's what I did for both the HD Extra Pack and this new price increase. I'm still way ahead of the game with a few more arrows in the quiver. 

When I run out of options, I'll look to another provider, or just use OTA....but that should be several years at my current savings rate. (trading non-essential programming for cost savings)


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I'm sorry, you'll have to wait your turn.
> 
> The _***** de jour _is the To Do list and how it takes too many buttons to get there. That is the only thing you can complain about in large type right now.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

old7 said:


> He forgot to include the stretch-o-vision rant. Or are rants in a separate category from *****ing?


That two, I was thinking stretch-o-vision was one of the Nov/Dec rants right with we didn't get 100 HD channels though!!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I'm sorry, you'll have to wait your turn.
> 
> The _***** de jour _is the To Do list and how it takes too many buttons to get there. That is the only thing you can complain about in large type right now.
> 
> ...


now THAT was funny !rolling


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

jahgreen said:


> What? No allotted time for DLB complaining?


Both DLB and Hard Drive Failure are covered under ***** Schedule C - Unsolvable Problems. You can bring them up any time, as you can anything listed on Schedule D - Reoccurring Problems. Those include Installation Woes, CSR Mistakes and Dropped Recordings.

We really need to create a binder to be issued to DBSTalk members with all this info. I can appreciate it gets confusing.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) DirecTV's costs have increased....
> -) As the content providers have asked for more money.


You're right.

It's the BIG TEN's fault.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

Xaa said:


> So HD Prices won't have risen before an across the board price increase seeing as* the HD Extra Pack is free until March. * The complainers will forget that and still feel betrayed.
> 
> 6% across the board is nothing to sneeze at though.


===================================================
FREE???? IT IS huh,??

12/21 01/20 HD Access Monthly 9.99 *:nono: *


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Clato said:


> ===================================================
> FREE???? IT IS huh,??
> 
> 12/21 01/20 HD Access Monthly 9.99 *:nono: *


Re-read the bolded part of the post you quoted. HD EXTRA PACK, not Access.

I was thinking the funniest thing I read today was good ole dependable Clato posting on *page 8* of the Price Increase rant thread "DirecTV is raising it's prices - has anybody heard about this?"

Then I read a little further and CarlSpock blew that post OUT OF THE WATER!!!

Imensely funny stuff, that is!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

This whole discussion - and the huge emotions that seem to surround it - just crack me up! I'll bet if you look back a year at a time around this same time, there will be numerous threads about the 'demon spaun' DirecTV raising prices. Then there's the hilarious "if they raise my prices I'll show 'em - I'll leave!" posts and the equally hilarious "does this mean they changed their contract terms and I can get out of my commitment without an ETF" posts! :lol:

When I heard this I thought, "Well, there it is". It's that time of year and I was fully expecting this. March of each your prices are adjusted and just after CES price increase news comes out.

I can't be flustered by it because I fully expect it. Now if we have a year where prices DON'T go up, THEN you can hook me up to the 'shock & awe" meter and actually get a reading!


ETA: My above characterization of "hilarious" is not at all meant to be denegrating to those on a tight budget for which these price increases really mean sitting down and having to think about what is affordable. It's targeted to those who have the money to spare and think DirecTV is stealing from them or stabbing them in the back because prices go up.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> *****ing about the price increase isn't scheduled until next month.


But apparently, *****ing about *****ing can happen any time. And it's always annoying.


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

Upstream said:


> I found an old channel lineup from 1999. So here are the changes to the Choice/Total Choice lineup (I'm ignoring local channels, RSNs, foreign language channels, Music Choice/XM channels, and DirecTV in-house channels):
> 
> *Channels deleted from the Total Choice/Choice lineup:*
> America's Health Network
> ...


The problem with this analysis is that when Directv went from Total Choice to Choice they eliminated many channels from Total Choice and moved them to Choice Extra. Some of these channels are ESPN Classic and E!. I know that if I switched from Total Choice to Choice now I would lose a bunch of channels that I watch *and * pay an extra $2 a month. If I wanted to maintain my current package I would need to go to Plus HD DVR at $70 a month which is $6 more than I currently pay. Granted I would get a few extra channels but I have zero need or desire for those channels. Needless to say I need to stay in my current package.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> If I wanted to maintain my current package I would need to go to Plus HD DVR at $70 a month which is $6 more than I currently pay. Granted I would get a few extra channels but I have zero need or desire for those channels.


If I switched to Plus HD DVR, not only would I pay $2 more, but I would actually *lose* a few channels as well!


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Clato said:


> ===================================================
> FREE???? IT IS huh,??
> 
> 12/21 01/20 HD Access Monthly 9.99 *:nono: *


Don't know what you're talking about do you?

HD Access is different than the HD Extra pack. Do you need a super large bolded and colored font to get it? :nono2:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Re-read the bolded part of the post you quoted. HD EXTRA PACK, not Access.
> 
> I was thinking the funniest thing I read today was good ole dependable Clato posting on *page 8* of the Price Increase rant thread "DirecTV is raising it's prices - has anybody heard about this?"
> 
> ...


the threads were merged...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> the threads were merged...


They were, however it still shows that he discovered this breaking news by the time this thread had already grown to 8 pages.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> They were, however it still shows that he discovered this breaking news by the time this thread had already grown to 8 pages.


true... :sure:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I'm sorry, you'll have to wait your turn.
> 
> The _***** de jour _is the To Do list and how it takes too many buttons to get there. That is the only thing you can complain about in large type right now.
> 
> ...


You forgot the constant undercurrent of "Did you know I can't watch this HR20 in a second room using a coax cable and a remote?"


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Carl Spock said:


> I'm sorry, you'll have to wait your turn.
> 
> The _***** de jour _is the To Do list and how it takes too many buttons to get there. That is the only thing you can complain about in large type right now.
> 
> ...


CLASSIC!!!! Post of the month/day/year take your pick.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Carl Spock (*****ing Edge:Echelon)...


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I am also a Premier subscriber, and agree that if the included DVR fee goes away, so will Premier for me. I've already been considering dropping to a lesser cost package, and that would certainly be a deciding factor for me.
> 
> I recognize and accept that a business has a right to set their rates, and also has to make money and keep the investors happy.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> CLASSIC!!!! Post of the month/day/year take your pick.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Carl Spock (*****ing Edge:Echelon)...


serisously... it really is the best post i've seen in a while....

everytime i read it, it gets funnier.... :lol:


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Refresh my memory. With the HD plus DVR package, you still have to pay the $9.99 HD access fee, right? Or is that included in the $72.99?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

The Plus HD DVR package includes both the HD Access fee and the DVR fee (the 'HD' and 'DVR' components of the package name). It does not include the HD Extra Pack, though.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

So I still save $3.02 by keeping TC+, HD access & DVR fee over the HD DVR


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> The Plus HD DVR package includes both the HD Access fee and the DVR fee (the 'HD' and 'DVR' components of the package name). It does not include the HD Extra Pack, though.


Gotcha. Thanks. Just did the math and for what I watch on Premier and what I'd have to get along with the HD plus DVR package plus the extra box fees, it's only a $14 difference for me. I'm staying put with Premier for now.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

apexmi said:


> So I still save $3.02 by keeping TC+, HD access & DVR fee over the HD DVR


Yep!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, after 2 years at Premier I actually dropped it for a lower package. Talked it over with the wife and while we enjoy watching movies it's just not worth the money.

So I dropped down to Plus HD DVR, Starz and Cinemax. This saves us $19 a month that I can toss to our IRA. If I drop down to just one movie channel we'll save $30 a month. And those savings account for the fact that we got the DVR fee free as part of the grandfathered Premier pack.

We both like the Starz and Encore channels so we'll stick with them no matter what and Cinemax now has HD channels and pretty much any movie that goes to HBO will come to Cinemax within a couple months. We can wait because no way is HBO worth $14 bucks. Showtime frankly has been a joke for a long time (to us).

Anyway, just wanted to relay what we are doing. Not really because of the price increase because I can handle the increase, but it gave us a chance to really evaluate where our money is going.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

You could alternate Scott. Especially if you like any HBO or Showtime series.
I like Starz a lot but find that I can absorb their entire offering of movies pretty quickly. So you could do 2 months Starz, 2 months HBO, 2 months Starz, 2 months Showtime etc throughout the year and using your DVR it's likely that you'll get all of the movies you want and only carry one movie channel at a time.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Xaa said:


> You could alternate Scott. Especially if you like any HBO or Showtime series.
> I like Starz a lot but find that I can absorb their entire offering of movies pretty quickly. So you could do 2 months Starz, 2 months HBO, 2 months Starz, 2 months Showtime etc throughout the year and using your DVR it's likely that you'll get all of the movies you want and only carry one movie channel at a time.


Yep, that's the plan after a while, rotate around every couple months or so and pick up the new movies. I'll need to get that eSata drive for sure now. 

We don't watch any of the series on HBO or SHO so the recent released movies are all we care about.


----------



## RabbitEar (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm not to worried about this price increase, even though I'm on a pension....I just cut back on other things....such as, you know you can save alot by instead of using 8-10 sheets of toliet paper per wipe, maybe cutting that in half....a 50% savings, half again...a 75% savings.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RabbitEar said:


> I'm not to worried about this price increase, even though I'm on a pension....I just cut back on other things....such as, you know you can save alot by instead of using 8-10 sheets of toliet paper per wipe, maybe cutting that in half....a 50% savings, half again...a 75% savings.....


!rolling


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I hope the DIRECTV insiders can give us some insight into the grandfathered DVR Fee status for Premiere Subscribers. When the base package rate changes, will the DVR fee be split out separately? Or does it stay in the package for grandfathered customers?
> 
> I'll be dropping Premiere along with a lot of other people if the DVR fee has to be paid separately ...


So has anyone learned if the new price for Premiere will affect the DVR fee that was included for grandfathered customers?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> So has anyone learned if the new price for Premiere will affect the DVR fee that was included for grandfathered customers?


Nothing official yet.There was a post over at SatGuys that said it would stay like it is.But like I said that was a post,I would imagine we won't know until DirecTV comes out with their official announcement.


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

Indiana627 said:


> Posted over at the other forum:
> 
> Here is the new pricing:
> 
> ...


I have Total Choice Plus (old package) will it go up $3 as well (from $51.99 to $54.99) ?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> So has anyone learned if the new price for Premiere will affect the DVR fee that was included for grandfathered customers?


That's the only thing right now that's stopping me from trying to change programming packages to see if I'd miss some of the channels, don't want to loose that.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

xtc said:


> I have Total Choice Plus (old package) will it go up $3 as well (from $51.99 to $54.99) ?


I see two possibilities, grandfather package goes up, or grandfather package gets killed.


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> I see two possibilities, grandfather package goes up, or grandfather package gets killed.


Nothing is getting killed. From *DirecTV.com* :


> *If you have an older package not listed here, you may keep it as long as you'd like*, or choose one of these new selections. However, if you switch from a discontinued package, you can't switch back to it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RAD said:


> That's the only thing right now that's stopping me from trying to change programming packages to see if I'd miss some of the channels, don't want to loose that.


Me too.

I would expect DirecTV to come out officially soon and let us know the answers to all our questions about what will happen with the grandfathered packages.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

One truth things will never stay the same price. I can fully understand the gripe that your income is not going up 2% or 5% per year.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Drewg5 said:


> One truth things will never stay the same price. I can fully understand the gripe that your income is not going up 2% or 5% per year.


That is true but normally grandfathered packages see a smaller increase.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not sure how much the ESPN Full Court package cost for the full season (probably $100 plus), but I was able to drop it because of the Big Ten network. So overall I'm ahead over last year even with the price increase.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> I'm not sure how much the ESPN Full Court package cost for the full season (probably $100 plus), but I was able to drop it because of the Big Ten network. So overall I'm ahead over last year even with the price increase.


Since I live in Ohio and am a Michigan fan I won't really need ESPN Gameday anymore, (We get all the michigan games here locally)..... I wish Big Ten would put on all the hockey and Basketball games on their Alternate channels though....


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Personally, I reduced my bill by $30 in protest of the recent D* moves. D* will keep raising their prices until the number of users that leave or reduce their bill equals more money than their dollar increase covers. It's called "greed". It is funny to see those trying to put a mom and pop "face" on D* and trying to convince themselves that D* cares about them. D* cares as much about them as cable cares about their customers and anyone trumpeting these price increases most certainly is in some way benefiting by them - That is for sure.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

jjohns said:


> Personally, I reduced my bill by $30 in protest of the recent D* moves. D* will keep raising their prices until the number of users that leave or reduce their bill equals more money than their dollar increase covers. It's called "greed". It is funny to see those trying to put a mom and pop "face" on D* and trying to convince themselves that D* cares about them. D* cares as much about them as cable cares about their customers and anyone trumpeting these price increases most certainly is in some way benefiting by them - That is for sure.


So, by your logic, if you are a DirecTV customer you MUST be angry and bitter all the time? Once can't be OK with the price increase without being a DirecTV employee? I haven't seen anyone here saying that the price increses are the greatest thing since sliced bread, but to brand anyone who tries to keep up with rising costs and inflation as greedy is just too simplistic. Are you greedy because you received a pay raise last year, or expect to receive one this year?


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

chicagojim said:


> I passed on the HD package. Thought I would save the $5 a month for little value add.
> 
> I guess they figured out how to get that $5 another way.
> 
> If you ask me, a 5% increase is crazy. I believe I will be calling retention in March.


I also believe that is the EXACT reason for the increase. They just could not get enough customers to buy into an additional $5.00 subdivision of HD programming why do you think HD Extra was not hit with this increase? D* approached to this whole increase thing was done wrong from the get go what are people gaining that do not use any HD service from what they had before??? Then why are they being charged more? For cryin out loud if it's the cost of putting the new technology out there then why didn't they just raise the entire cost of HD fee from the very start (new hd channel rollout) for those of us that use it, myself included, keep the HD programming all together (intact) and charge a flat fee of $14.99 or $19.99 for HD Access. That is the proper way of being customer friendly and doing buisness in the advancement of technology. Those that wish to stay behind can do so at no penalty as those that wish to forge ahead.

This increase is more of a bitter pill to swallow than the breakout of 5 HD channels for an additional $5.00 because now they are FORCING EVERYONE
to foot the bill.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

chicagojim said:


> If you ask me, a 5% increase is crazy. I believe I will be calling retention in March.


Yeah, the consumer price index rose only 4.1% last year. link

That extra percent they're asking for is highway robbery. I'd call retention, too, if I was you.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow - Aside from my landline phone that's held steady for several years (I have a grandfathered package there, but that too occasionally has had a price increase) and my Comcast Internet (which also has held steady recently but has had price increases), I don't know of anything that I'm not paying more for now than I have in the recent past.

EVERYTHING goes up in price! I'm just really amazed at all the talk that there should be NO price increase, etc. Right, wrong or whatever, it happens every year, almost like clockwork. I'm just floored by the number of people that are amazed at a price increase - and even more amazed by the people that are outraged by it!!!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Right, wrong or whatever, it happens every year, almost like clockwork.


I think some of the outrage is over the fact that it *didn't* happen every year like clockwork. When I signed up for DirecTV in 2001, there was no price increase until 2004 or 2005 IIRC.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Jeremy, those were the good old days, agreed. We didn't get price increases for years.

The early part of this decade was a time of remarkably low inflation. A company like DirecTV could make money by the deflationary nature of electronics (it's cheaper to build a box this year that last) and economies of scale, getting more subscribers. Inflation has been creeping up since then and was worrisome in 2007. I don't have to tell anybody about the rising price of a gallon of gas.

Add onto that a falling US dollar, making it more expensive to import electronics like satellite receivers and you have the need for a price increase. It sucks but it's the case.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> So, by your logic, if you are a DirecTV customer you MUST be angry and bitter all the time? Once can't be OK with the price increase without being a DirecTV employee? I haven't seen anyone here saying that the price increses are the greatest thing since sliced bread, but to brand anyone who tries to keep up with rising costs and inflation as greedy is just too simplistic. Are you greedy because you received a pay raise last year, or expect to receive one this year?


Lets see... Pay raises put money in my pocket. 
Rate increases take money out of my pocket.
Yeah, that's an accurate analogy.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not angry or surprised the DirecTV has raised rates. But the price of the Total Choice package has increased 56% in 5 years. That's steep. 

And especially when you add in the additional fees for things like DVRs and HD (for those who choose those features), DirecTV is certainly taking a much larger share-of-wallet than they were a few years ago. That has some people smarting, and reevaluating what they spend on television service. No surprise there, either.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Jeremy, those were the good old days, agreed. We didn't get price increases for years.
> 
> The early part of this decade was a time of remarkably low inflation. A company like DirecTV could make money by the deflationary nature of electronics (it's cheaper to build a box this year that last) and economies of scale, getting more subscribers. Inflation has been creeping up since then and was worrisome in 2007. I don't have to tell anybody about the rising price of a gallon of gas.
> 
> Add onto that a falling US dollar, making it more expensive to import electronics like satellite receivers and you have the need for a price increase. It sucks but it's the case.


Then start making the stuff here at home and save the shipping costs and pay American employees those "worthless" dollars........


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Upstream said:


> I'm not angry or surprised the DirecTV has raised rates. But the price of the Total Choice package has increased 56% in 5 years. That's steep.
> 
> And especially when you add in the additional fees for things like DVRs and HD (for those who choose those features), DirecTV is certainly taking a much larger share-of-wallet than they were a few years ago. That has some people smarting, and reevaluating what they spend on television service. No surprise there, either.


Percentage of my monthly dollars spent on entertainment is what I look at. And as you've stated, D* is beginning to take way more of a percentage than in the past. I am a long time D* customer but enough is enough. I started by finding a way to diminish my monthly D* bill by $30. My next step is to look elsewhere when the 2 year committment has expired. The only hitch (be it a big one) is the Sunday Ticket football package. But D* is slowly pricing it out of my reach also. Without the ST there's no compelling reason to keep DirecTV. I imagine I'm not alone.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

gopokes said:


> Do price increases change the "term of your agreement" and therefore allow you to get out of your contract?


No read the agreement, They reserve the right to change prices.....


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I guess some DirecTV subscribers have already forgotten about the huge investment 
that DirecTV made to have new satellites built.Then you have yearly increases for the
programmers. 


I would guess if you want a company that fights for you against increases from the programmers then you need Dish.At least that was the excuse that Dish gave when I woke up one morning and had several channels missing.Dish said they were fighting for me to save me money against the greedy programmers.Then the next Feb.1st Dish increased my package $3..That why I came to DirecTV I don't need some company telling me they are protecting me and DirecTV doesn't say that they say here's the channels this is the best price we can give you.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

jjohns said:


> Lets see... Pay raises put money in my pocket.
> Rate increases take money out of my pocket.
> Yeah, that's an accurate analogy.


Well... Have an anonymous poll and see how many D* employee's are getting raises due to the price increase.
Oh wait, if there are any they probably arent on this board, because either they're an engineer/programmer (yea, I mashed 'em together, watchya gonna do about it), and are busy, or some corporate person who doesnt have a clue what the hell we're talking about!


----------



## wh5916 (Feb 14, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> I think some of the outrage is over the fact that it *didn't* happen every year like clockwork. When I signed up for DirecTV in 2001, there was no price increase until 2004 or 2005 IIRC.


Thank you! The folks on these forums that truly amaze me are the ones that have been brainwashed into thinking that annual price increases with satellite TV have ALWAYS been the order of the day. I didn't see this nonsense with DirecTV until Rupert Murdoch took over. One year, the rates even went DOWN after a handful of basic channels (such as TV Land) that had previously been in the USSB package were merged into what was then Total Choice.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

wh5916 said:


> Thank you! The folks on these forums that truly amaze me are the ones that have been brainwashed into thinking that annual price increases with satellite TV have ALWAYS been the order of the day. I didn't see this nonsense with DirecTV until Rupert Murdoch took over. One year, the rates even went DOWN after a handful of basic channels (such as TV Land) that had previously been in the USSB package were merged into what was then Total Choice.


Thank you for raising my rates. I deserved it.

The depths to which some will sink to in order to defend DirecTV are truly amazing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jjohns said:


> Thank you for raising my rates. I deserved it.
> 
> The depths to which some will sink to in order to defend DirecTV are truly amazing.


Nobody is thanking DirecTV for raising the rates, nor are they saying that they deserved it. Some people are being rational about it, while others fly off the handle. Just because people are not spewing venom at DirecTV doesn't mean that they're "sinking to amazing depths" to defend DirecTV. It just means that they've accepted the reality of the situation, and aren't going to get pissed over something stupid like this.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jjohns said:


> Personally, I reduced my bill by $30 in protest of the recent D* moves. D* will keep raising their prices until the number of users that leave or reduce their bill equals more money than their dollar increase covers. It's called "greed". It is funny to see those trying to put a mom and pop "face" on D* and trying to convince themselves that D* cares about them. D* cares as much about them as cable cares about their customers and anyone trumpeting these price increases most certainly is in some way benefiting by them - That is for sure.


Directv doesn't give a fig for thier customers. Neither does E*..


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Directv doesn't give a fig for thier customers. Neither does E*..


No large company does.


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

D* people, come back home to cable!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Cable Lover said:


> D* people, come back home to cable!


You have got to be f*ckin' joking, D* could raise their rates 15% and still be cheaper then what I'd have to pay for less programming and higher hardware prices (when you look at the rental charge for HD DVR's for 24 months).


----------



## rucknrun (Jul 16, 2007)

Cable Lover said:


> D* people, come back home to cable!


I will never go back to Comcast. NEVER!!


----------



## seagod (May 24, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Me too.
> 
> I would expect DirecTV to come out officially soon and let us know the answers to all our questions about what will happen with the grandfathered packages.


As for the grandfathered packages, I was grandfathered with the premier and no DVR service as it was included but due to a mishap in a billing credit the "SYSTEM" which did not give me two month of credits that I should have received also lost my grandfather status and now I am getting charged for DVR Service and will probably have my package increased that will make up for retention trying to compensating me for the loss of my grandfathered status. D* told me there was absolutely NO WAY that the grandfathered status could be put back thus the compensation D* offered was nice but temporary as I wondered if I would end up paying the amount they compensated me for fairly soon and it looks like I might be. So much for treating their loyal customers fairly. D* does not seem to care if you are a longstanding custormer or a new customer anymore. You are just one of the masses and I am feeling that way. Interesting that if we back out of our obligations (paying bill, etc.) then D* gets upset and will either cut services off, etc. but if they mess up they say oops, nothing we can do but live with it as the "SYSTEM" did it not one of their customer services representative making a mistake. In other words, the end user has no recourse except to either pay what they charge us even for their mistakes or else cancel service and go elsewhere. In the end, D* just cares about their bottom line no matter how they can get it from each of us. Disappointing but our local cable company does not offer the international programming that we subscribe to so I am stuck for now.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

seagod said:


> D* does not seem to care if you are a longstanding custormer or a new customer anymore. You are just one of the masses and I am feeling that way.


... What major company really does? Aside of maybe a few courteous CSRs that happen to work there, what real company/corporation really cares about YOU as a PERSON...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Cable Lover said:


> D* people, come back home to cable!


Yeah, because cable *never* raises their rates. Nope, they wouldn't even think about doing something like that.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> they wouldn't even think about doing something like that.


At least they wouldn't think about doing it more than once, oops, twice per year.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cariera said:


> At least they wouldn't think about doing it more than once, oops, twice per year.


Or maybe three times, if the big bad content providers are bullying them.

The best part is the price increases for cable Internet services. Bandwidth gets cheaper all the time, and that's all they're providing. So the price increases there are just pure money grabs.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

seagod said:


> As for the grandfathered packages, I was grandfathered with the premier and no DVR service as it was included but due to a mishap in a billing credit the "SYSTEM" which did not give me two month of credits that I should have received also lost my grandfather status and now I am getting charged for DVR Service and will probably have my package increased that will make up for retention trying to compensating me for the loss of my grandfathered status. D* told me there was absolutely NO WAY that the grandfathered status could be put back thus the compensation D* offered was nice but temporary as I wondered if I would end up paying the amount they compensated me for fairly soon and it looks like I might be. So much for treating their loyal customers fairly. D* does not seem to care if you are a longstanding custormer or a new customer anymore. You are just one of the masses and I am feeling that way. Interesting that if we back out of our obligations (paying bill, etc.) then D* gets upset and will either cut services off, etc. but if they mess up they say oops, nothing we can do but live with it as the "SYSTEM" did it not one of their customer services representative making a mistake. In other words, the end user has no recourse except to either pay what they charge us even for their mistakes or else cancel service and go elsewhere. In the end, D* just cares about their bottom line no matter how they can get it from each of us. Disappointing but our local cable company does not offer the international programming that we subscribe to so I am stuck for now.


I totally understand your pain.DirecTV lost my TC+.At that time I told them to cancel my account,take out what I owed them and goodbye.I also told them you might get$400.from me but you won't get the $1300. I would pay in a year.
At that time they sent me to Retention and they offered me an offer I could not refuse.Just doing that showed me that DirecTV cares.I had Dish before and they never gave me an offer like DirecTV did in 4 1/2 years!

Now I will not have a problem paying full price when the time comes,but if they would ever let it happen again.I will not expect anything but I will drop my package accordingly and I will tell them why I am doing so!

I believe the rule here for DirecTV subscribers is:If the CSR says they need to reauthorize your package?.Don't Let Them Do That!.They will lose your Old Package!:eek2:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> If the CSR says they need to reauthorize your package?.Don't Let Them Do That!.They will lose your Old Package!:eek2:


Resending authorizations does not affect your package; you can do it yourself from DIRECTV.com

Now if they say that they are going to disconnect/reconnect your package&#8230;


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Nobody is thanking DirecTV for raising the rates, nor are they saying that they deserved it. Some people are being rational about it, while others fly off the handle. Just because people are not spewing venom at DirecTV doesn't mean that they're "sinking to amazing depths" to defend DirecTV. It just means that they've accepted the reality of the situation, and aren't going to get pissed over something stupid like this.


Thank you for making my point.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the breakdown for the increase, old and new packages:

http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/2008pricing.pdf?CMP=EMC-MQ-CS&ATT=120-6M-TO-080125final&m=

New Rates for DIRECTV® Service: New prices indicated below take effect February 27, 2008, and will appear on billing statements issued after that date.

See the detailed information below as it relates to your service.

If you are a new customer who started with DIRECTV on a national promotional 12month offer, we are honoring your current base package price for the remainder of
your 12 month promotional offer period. Accordingly, to maintain your price, your next month's bill will show the new prices along with a credit. Note: If you change your current base package, your credits will be forfeited in their entirety.

Base Packages: Base packages include local channels, where available. If DIRECTV does not offer local channels in your area, programming packages are $3/mo. less than the listed prices. Visit directv.com/locals to check availability by ZIP code. Packages and their new prices: PREMIER™ $104.99/mo.; LO MÁXIMO™ $104.99/mo.; PLUS HD DVR™ $72.99/mo.; PLUS DVR™ $62.99/mo.; CHOICE XTRA™ $57.99/mo.; FAMILIAR ULTRA™ $54.99/mo.; CHOICE™ $52.99/mo.; FAMILIAR™ $45.99/mo.; PREFERRED CHOICE™ $32.99/mo.; SELECT $45.99/mo.

The following base packages*: TOTAL CHOICE®, TOTAL CHOICE® PLUS, TOTAL CHOICE SELECT™, OPCIÓN ULTRA ESPECIAL®, OPCIÓN EXTRA ESPECIAL®, OPCIÓN EXTRA™, DIRECTV Limited, PLUS DIRECTV, SELECT CHOICE® and TOTAL CHOICE LIMITED will increase up to an additional $3/mo. OPCIÓN PREMIER® will increase up to an additional $5/mo.

Distant Network Service (DNS) prices will increase to $1.99/mo. if subscribing to a single feed and to $2.99/mo. if subscribing to both the LA and NY DNS feeds, and to $11.99 for the 4 Network Package DNS dual feed.

Outdoor Channel (a la carte customers only) price will increase to $2.99/mo.

*These packages are no longer available for sale. Customers who currently subscribe to these packages may maintain them as long as their account is in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.

Other Packages: HBO® Premium Movie Service increases an additional $1/mo. (except where included in PREMIER, OPCIÓN PREMIER® and LO MÁXIMO). Prices of other premium movie services do not change. TOTAL CHOICE MOBILE increases an additional $3/mo.

For complete pricing and packaging information, visit directv.com/packages. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change at any time. Hardware and programming available separately. Pricing is residential. Taxes not included. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; a copy is provided at directv.com/legal and in your bill or in the first month notification. ©2007 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo, TOTAL CHOICE, PREMIER, FAMILIAR, FAMILIAR ULTRA, LO MÁXIMO, PREFERRED CHOICE and all other WorldDirect service names are trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners. 12/07 29579CSS-0
0308IPCPRI A374


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ratara said:


> Resending authorizations does not affect your package; you can do it yourself from DIRECTV.com
> 
> Now if they say that they are going to disconnect/reconnect your package&#8230;


Well that's what the CSR called it.And that's exactly what she did(Disconnect/Reconnect).

And man did I go up the wall afterwards!:eek2:


----------



## RyMcQ (Jul 30, 2003)

I currently get the LA DNS feeds in HD because the spotbeam for my HD locals does not reach my city. I see in the press release that the price for the DNS feeds will be $11.99. Is that price only for people who are using the DNS feeds in their RVs or am I about to get slammed? Thanks.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Cable Lover said:


> D* people, come back home to cable!


Why would we want to switch to cable, and pay more to get less? Cable can't come close.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Cable Lover said:


> D* people, come back home to cable!


If it "rules" then why do you feel the need to come to a DirecTv forum and try to prop it up. I think Cable is a fine service, Dish Network is also good. I have DirecTv because it has the content that I want. No other reason. I think that most people choose their service because it suits them best. It's not a case of brand loyalty. You are happy with Cable, good for you. Enjoy what you have.


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

I upgraded from HD DVR plus HBO to Premier plus HD Extra pack today and it looks like I'm getting DVR service for FREE again so maybe they have gone back to not charging extra for it. They offered a special on Playboy for 12.99 per month for 3 months but I declined. Also since I was a Dallas Cowboys season ticket holder for 15 years and Jerry Jones wants 16K for a PSL plus 340.00 a ticket at new stadium I guess I'll be watching all NFL games on Directv from now on and may add Sunday Ticket again!


----------



## maseace (Aug 31, 2007)

My Total Choice package will increase "up to" $3. Guess I have to wait to see exactly how much increase.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

maseace said:


> My Total Choice package will increase "up to" $3. Guess I have to wait to see exactly how much increase.


I think Total Choice is $2, and TC Plus is $3.

Well, I *know* TC Plus is $3.


----------



## maseace (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Jeremy. That still keeps me under $50 for the base package, plus 10 for HD, 6 for DVR = $66/month. Still much better than cable or the Plus HD DVR package ($73).


----------



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

What a rip off.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah I just got the email as well. Not much you can do about the price change, you could always go back to lamo cable, but that will never happen.


----------



## DarthGeek (Feb 13, 2007)

It was about a year ago that I switched from Charter to DirecTV ... that was right after I received a note in my statement that they were raising my cable TV rates $6 per month AND my cable internet rates another $3 per month ...

Still have about $10/month more to pay if I want to "catch up" to what my cable bill was just over a year ago. I still have Charter for internet, and they've raised that yet another $3/month recently - I'm guessing cable TV went up as well.

Let's see - we had ~15 HD channels 6 months ago, and now have how many (not even including the HD extra pack)? Did ANYONE really expect DirecTV to charge the same price to all their customers when they are launching two satellites and are providing 75 MORE HD channels than just 6 months ago?

Get real, rates go up - it's like a 4-5% increase ... ultimately, if you don't like it, you don't have to watch TV.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

As soon as the wire is over, bye-bye HBO.

As soon as my contract is over, bye-bye DTV.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> As soon as my contract is over, bye-bye DTV.


Have fun with whatever subpar service you'll be switching to.


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm beginning to like the price of OTA(free) only more. The HD picture is better OTA also. $1,000/year is getting too high for just TV. I also heard that a HD DVR was coming out for OTA with no monthly charges. IT might even have DLB.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

DarthGeek said:


> it's like a 4-5% increase .


Choice is going up 6%. And that is following an 11% increase last year.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

DirecTV needs to go to a math class.

Individual DNS LA/NY service is going up to $2.99 (from $2.25). For all four nets the new price is $11.99, shouldn't that be $11.96 (4 x $2.99)?


----------



## Tom White (May 21, 2004)

Upstream said:


> Choice is going up 6%. And that is following an 11% increase last year.


My Total Choice has been 47.99, and if it goes to 52.99 that will be a 10.4% increase.

Contract expires mid-March. Cable in this area is 37.00.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Tom White -- No. Choice is going up 6% ($49.99 to $52.99). Total Choice, the grandfathered package, is going up 6.3% (47.99 to $50.99). But if you change your package, you lose the grandfather rate, so if you switch back you go to Choice at $52.99.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Tom White said:


> Contract expires mid-March. Cable in this area is 37.00.


In my small town, the local cable (Northland) is a joke. Here's what you get for $38 a month:

2 KEYE (CBS Ch. 42 - Austin, TX)
3 KCWX (CW Ch. 2 - Fredricksburg, TX) formerly KBEJ
4 KXAN (NBC Ch. 21 - Austin, TX)
5 Trinity Broadcasting Network
6 Weather Channel
7 KTBC (FOX Ch. 7 - Austin, TX)
8 KVUE (ABC Ch. 24 - Austin, TX)
9 Learning Channel
10 CNN Headline News
11 KLRU (PBS Ch. 18 - Austin, TX)
12 KNVA (CW & MNT Ch. 54 - Austin, TX)
13 National Geographic Channel
14 Spike TV (formerly TNN)
15 Great American Country
16 Hallmark
17 ESPN
18 Animal Planet
21 Fox Sports Southwest
24 CNN
25 Lifetime Television
26 TBS SuperStation
27 Sci-Fi Channel
28 USA Network
29 Turner Classic Movies
30 TV Land
31 TNT (Turner Network Television)
32 History Channel
33 Home & Garden Television
34 Cartoon Network
35 Arts & Entertainment
36 Discovery Channel
37 Local Origination
38 Fox News
98 QVC
99 C-Span

That's it! Other nearby towns served by Northland don't pay much more than that, but get a lot more channels. It's no surprise there are so many dishes on the rooftops here.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Have fun with whatever subpar service you'll be switching to.


Your "Have fun" comment makes you the rudest person I have ran into on this message board. Have fun being mean to other people.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

While his "have fun" comment was certainly tongue-in-cheek, I feel it was appropriate rather than rude, with the amount of huffing-and-puffing "I'm leaving and you-all-are-stupid-for-staying" posts and replies we see here on a daily basis.

I can't speak for other regulars, but I'm here because I enjoy DirecTV service and enjoy discussing it -- I don't need to hear how terrible it is because they won't give subscriber X an HD DVR and a bag of cash because he says so, or they raised subscriber Y's package price $.54, and that's just unacceptable.

:nono2:


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

narcolept said:


> While his "have fun" comment was certainly tongue-in-cheek, I feel it was appropriate rather than rude, with the amount of huffing-and-puffing "I'm leaving and you-all-are-stupid-for-staying" posts and replies we see here on a daily basis.
> 
> I can't speak for other regulars, but I'm here because I enjoy DirecTV service and enjoy discussing it -- I don't need to hear how terrible it is because they won't give subscriber X an HD DVR and a bag of cash because he says so, or they raised subscriber Y's package price $.54, and that's just unacceptable.
> 
> :nono2:


That's fine. Defend the indefensible...on both counts: being rude to other members and DirecTV "service.":grrr:


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

shoeheel said:


> That's fine. Defend the indefensible...on both counts: being rude to other members and DirecTV "service.":grrr:


I'm a BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD man!

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:

P.S. I didn't realize in my first response that it was you Jeremy W was responding to.

P.P.S. Have fun with whatever service you're switching to.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

narcolept said:


> While his "have fun" comment was certainly tongue-in-cheek, I feel it was appropriate rather than rude, with the amount of huffing-and-puffing "I'm leaving and you-all-are-stupid-for-staying" posts and replies we see here on a daily basis.
> 
> I can't speak for other regulars, but I'm here because I enjoy DirecTV service and enjoy discussing it -- I don't need to hear how terrible it is because they won't give subscriber X an HD DVR and a bag of cash because he says so, or they raised subscriber Y's package price $.54, and that's just unacceptable.
> 
> :nono2:


I enjoy the posts that say that a DirecTV subscriber is leaving for a different provider.
Then it's not too much longer we see a posts stating"What the heck was I thinking"!
:lol:


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> I enjoy the posts that say that a DirecTV subscriber is leaving for a different provider.
> Then it's not too much longer we see a posts stating"What the heck was I thinking"!
> :lol:


Of course, thinly veiled as "Best deal, accept "come back to us offer" or sign up under my wife's name?" posts... :nono:


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

And gas costs costs have increased this year so I guess I'll junk my car. And my property taxes have increased this year so I guess I'll burn down my house. And food costs have increased this year so I guess I'll stop eating.:lol:


----------



## MeMongo (Feb 3, 2008)

shoeheel said:


> As soon as the wire is over, bye-bye HBO.
> 
> As soon as my contract is over, bye-bye DTV.


Ditto. I already flushed HD. The $5 increase took the cake, after I was billed $79 for the last service trip that still didn't fix it.

I'll flush all of my occasionally working D* system in a few weeks. I've been a customer since 1998.



Jeremy W said:


> Have fun with whatever subpar service you'll be switching to.


How about if I go for a better service with more HD that works and costs much less? The AT&T UVerse fiber VRAD is on my back fence.

Comcast and the sat services are about to lose lotsa customers. They better keep raising those rates and ramping up more customer prevention to make up for it. :hurah:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

MeMongo said:


> How about if I go for a better service with more HD that works and costs much less? The AT&T UVerse fiber VRAD is on my back fence.


With one and only one HD channel into the house at a time, hope you enjoy saving $'s but IMHO not worth it.


----------



## MeMongo (Feb 3, 2008)

RAD said:


> With one and only one HD channel into the house at a time, hope you enjoy saving $'s but IMHO not worth it.


:nono: It's *two* HD feeds at a time.

I'll also get 3 receivers with no extra charge with the package...and 6 mbps Net access that will go to 10 mbps eventually.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

MeMongo said:


> :nono: It's *two* HD feeds at a time.
> 
> I'll also get 3 receivers with no extra charge with the package...and 6 mbps Net access that will go to 10 mbps eventually.


You might want to double check that since AT&T said that they wouldn't be able to do that until later this year, you can watch something already recorded but only get one live HD feed. Looking at page https://uverse1.att.com/un/loadSele...97&DOCTYPE=LEARNMORE&FORMAT=IFRAME&APPID=AMSS

it says:

*One HD and three standard-definition (SD) channels, or four SD channels, can be recorded or viewed simultaneously*

For me still doesn't matter since I have 3 HD DVR's plus two non-DVR HD STB's so that wouldn't come close to my needs.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

MeMongo said:


> How about if I go for a better service with more HD


You won't find one.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

TWC can't be compared to directv HD, so there is no sense in going back to cable in my area. Unless we see a big hike in rates on directv, I'll be sticking around for the long run.


----------



## MrD1234 (Sep 1, 2007)

IPTV can't mature fast enough.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

MrD1234 said:


> IPTV can't mature fast enough.


Don't forget that nasty old broadband connection into folks homes that IPTV will need to ride on. Since except for the FIOS plant or cable the other wires coming into the home don't have enough bandwidth to handle IPTV for mainstream usage, especially if HDTV is in the mix.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> Don't forget that nasty old broadband connection into folks homes that IPTV will need to ride on.


This is why, for the foreseeable future, IPTV needs to be provided by someone with physical plant. Meaning phone, cable, and power companies. Although U-Verse is a horribly limited system as it stands today, it's an example of the future IMO. Once FiOS ditches the legacy crap that they should have had the foresight to never implement in the first place, they will have an excellent system.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Cable Lover said:


> D* people, come back home to cable!


Wow!! What a bright idea. I could go back to cable and get:
1. Less channels for more money.
2. Less HD channels. 
3. Pay the cable company 3 times what I now pay for my DVR fee.
4. Loose all of the national RSNs, except for *one* of my two local RSNs.
5. Price increases sometimes twice a year instead of just once.
6. Missing programs because the cable went out.

And I guess I could go on for a while with the benefits of having cable, but I think I will stop, because I just convinced myself that DirecTV is a much better deal.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

RAD said:


> Don't forget that nasty old broadband connection into folks homes that IPTV will need to ride on. Since except for the FIOS plant or cable the other wires coming into the home don't have enough bandwidth to handle IPTV for mainstream usage, especially if HDTV is in the mix.


Don't forget that wireless technology is progressing pretty fast. WiMax in a nice step up. It may not always be necessary to have an umbilical cord or to launch billion dollar satellites every ten years or so.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Ken S said:


> Don't forget that wireless technology is progressing pretty fast. WiMax in a nice step up. It may not always be necessary to have an umbilical cord or to launch billion dollar satellites every ten years or so.


Sorry but I don't see that happening, IMHO not enough bandwidth to handle the needs. Sorry I can't keep up with all the plans and what different companies say they'll be able to do but HD requirements would probably max it out fairly quickly.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MeMongo said:


> Ditto. I already flushed HD. The $5 increase took the cake, after I was billed $79 for the last service trip that still didn't fix it.
> 
> I'll flush all of my occasionally working D* system in a few weeks. I've been a customer since 1998.
> 
> ...


If you get it installed ask the installer to doublecheck the batteries in the VRAD.Because of bad batteries the VRADs have been exploding!.:eek2:
That back fence might need extra protection.Just a thought.:sure:


----------

